# Whats your School/Year/Major etc.?



## Lost_in_the_Ivy

Just figured there should be a thread for basic info like this. High school people/other school included. I think it would be cool to know. Ill go first...

Im a senior at the University of Maryland, major is economics with a side track in statistics (4 courses).

Alright, looking forward to seein others info.


----------



## Khyle785

I'm currently in two yr community college...taking Graphic Design... I'm content w/ it but I'm not motivated at all to do my work . I suck.


----------



## Weyoun

I'm a senior at Texas A&M. My major is history with a minor in Japanese.


----------



## Planewalker

English and Sociology, at the Faculty of Philosophy of the University of Zagreb.


----------



## SliverWizard

I'm at a two year community college majoring in Computer Science, computer programming and database stuff. Most of my classes only have a few people in them, so not too anxious in class.


----------



## SaPrAmPeBi

Hanover College in Indiana/ Biology major, psych. and socio. minor/ Freshmore year (technically I am in my second year but only have enough credits to be considered a freshman!)

Weyoun, I took Japanese for five years. I wanted to major in it but small town Indiana colleges don't offer it! :/


----------



## SER-5

Second year at University of Toronto in the commerce program.

Looking to get a Bachlor's of Commerce with either accounting, finance or general business specialization.

Still haven't decided whether I should be an accountant, or a financial analyist.

Might do a Master's or Law school, if my marks are good enough. Worse come to worse, I'll be a teacher. lol. :lol


----------



## Frankie Mac

I'm a freshmen in high school. I just got out of a private school last friday. I'm currently trying to find a new one.


----------



## ghostgurl

I go to Saddleback College/it's my second year/next semester it will be sociology


----------



## D

*...*

im majoring in GRAPHIC DESIGN too!
im at a comm. college rite now, but i want to go to memphis college of art


----------



## kikachuck

We used to have one, a big list of all colleges and majors, I don't remember who was in charge of it though. Perhaps that is something I should compile again if there is an interest in it.

BTW I go to New Mexico State and I study economics.


----------



## Dar10

Junior at Eastern Connecticut State University

Sociology Major/Psychology Minor


----------



## Andre

I attend a 2-year community college. My major is linguistics. I am a sophomore. The end.


----------



## opacity

Curtin University, 3rd year, Multimedia


----------



## Kelly

I dunno if I should post here or not...

University of Cincinnati, First Year Ph.D. student with a major in Early Modern History and minors in Comparative Women and Gender History and Women's Studies (for the moment. I might change Women's Studies to History of Science).

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Micronian

University of Western Ontario 
Anthropology IV

no one in anthropology eh?
...typical...


----------



## ShyLight

University of ____ / 3rd yr/ Graphic Design


----------



## Caedmon

School: University of Utah
Year: my fifth and final, thank you Lord in heaven
Major: Communicative Disorders / Speech and Hearing Science / Speech-Language Disorders / or whatever you want to call this area of study. Speech-Language Pathology emphasis. Think of a combination of linguistics, medicine, psychology, and education. 
Minor: Spanish

Soon I'll be taking a year off, then I'll get a Master's in Speech-Language Pathology. Then maybe a Ph.D., I'm not sure yet.


----------



## TxCaramel

School-Texas Womens University
Year-1st
Major-Business Administration


----------



## chrisman19

This school is probably not too demanding compared to others but it's hard as hell to me. I go to a small private college with about 3000 students called Millikin University--it's in the middle of an old run down town (that used to be a boom town 30 years ago). It's a nice little university and I'm studying Finance there.


----------



## TheGMan

Lost_in_the_Ivy said:


> Im a senior at the University of Maryland, major is economics with a side track in statistics (4 courses).


I went there from Spring '01 to Fall '02-Govt&Politics- but had to leave because of SA. I attended Salisbury university prior to that. I had counseling there (MD) and the psychologist basically told me she was not equipped to help me. I am probably going to finish up through UMUC since they have online. Ive been taking online classes in business through Anne Arundel CC online and hope to go up through MBA online through UMUC. College Park was just anightmare for me though, and so was Salisbury.


----------



## Fireflylight

Private University in New York State/ 4th year/ psychology


----------



## erica14

I'm a Freshman at Reed College. I think I'm going to major in math, but I'm also thinking about Psychology or Bio.


----------



## bk

u of calgary - mechanical engineering - 3rd year


----------



## Laura1539

I'm in my senior year at East Carolina University majoring in Speech-Language Pathology. I'm having a little bit of a hard time at this point because of my SA, but I've been trying my hardest to get over it. Being a Speech-Language Patholist has been my dream ever since my little brother was diagnosed with autism and I'm not going to let SA take that dream from me. I am now in the process of applying to grad schools.


----------



## TxCaramel

> I'm in my senior year at East Carolina University majoring in Speech-Language Pathology. I'm having a little bit of a hard time at this point because of my SA, but I've been trying my hardest to get over it. Being a Speech-Language Patholist has been my dream ever since my little brother was diagnosed with autism and I'm not going to let SA take that dream from me. I am now in the process of applying to grad schools.


i think that is great that you are taking up speech. my son was diagnosed with autism feb 04' and i thought about training in the speech dept but picked business as my major instead.. gluck with that.


----------



## okcomputr85

Year: Sophomore
Major: Neuroscience
Minor: Literature
School: a private university in the Northeast US


----------



## uranage

major in psych. 3rd year at WWU.


----------



## Gerard

community college.....child development


----------



## Enigma

Uni: **** University, Australia
Year: 3rd and final, thankfully
Triple major: International Relations, Psychology, Health Sciences


----------



## LilyFair

community college

Liberal Studies for now


----------



## Heather200408

Freshman at Northern Michigan University, major in Poli Sci and minor in Journalism


----------



## crysci

I'm at a community college (College of the Mainland)
majoring in Business Administration.


----------



## night

University of Colorado
4th year
Psychology, (knowing bout the disorder doesn't help you over come it)


----------



## puppy80

i just graduated from a community college in new jersey, got my associates in liberal arts...


----------



## GodsShyLilChild

im a freshman at a highschool in oklahoma,im looking into becoming a missionary,but looks of it now, im screwed,im too scared :hide o well, i hope i figure something out


----------



## Planewalker

Hmm...I wonder why psychology is so popular in America... :con


----------



## GraceLikeRain

GodsShyLilChild said:


> im a freshman at a highschool in oklahoma,im looking into becoming a missionary,but looks of it now, im screwed,im too scared :hide o well, i hope i figure something out


Don't give up on becoming a missionary yet! :hug You never know what wonderful things might happen to you before you graduate from high school!!


----------



## Havalina

I'm in my second year at Brock University (Ontario), majoring in Geography and minoring in Environmental Sciences. Well on my way to becoming a teacher.


----------



## senorsteve

hrmmm


----------



## Kay

University of Toronto
3rd year
Radiation Science specifically Radiation Therapy


----------



## Jim

I am a freshman history major at the University of Oregon.


----------



## kingoftheslimes

I'm in grad school at UNCG (Greensboro, NC) but I'm taking distance classes at UNCC (Charlotte, NC). I'm in the Library and Information Studies program but I'm not sure what I'll do with it, but everyone says my BS in computer science will be very helpful.


----------



## ColdFury

Senior at Boston University

Major: Computer Science
Minor: Math


----------



## LincolnAveFrogger

senior in accounting

:sas


----------



## grows

university of washington
3rd year
ethnomusicology


----------



## David1976

QCC Worcester, MA
1st semester, 1st Year.
Biotechnology Technician Certification Program


----------



## chipsdeluxe888

.....


----------



## triSARAHtops

I'm a second sem. junior at Purdue Univ, west Lafayette. My major is psych, and misnor is sociology, though i'm planning to change my minor to CDFS (child development and family studies).


----------



## Haussx82

Senior @ Middle Tennessee State Univesity
Major = Computer Information Systems
Minor = Business Administration

:banana


----------



## junsoeun

Senior at University of Wisconsin - Madison
Major: East Asian Studies, concentration in political science
Minor: Environmental Studies


----------



## rustyspoon

I'm at a private liberal arts college in the midwest, where I'm majoring in economics and minoring in math. After this, I plan to do a PhD in economics and become a certified actuary.


----------



## michaelg

freshman in high school (Maggie L. Walker Governor's School for Government and International Studies, wow that's a mouthful), want to go into computer science, programming, etc.


----------



## mobile363

Lakeland College for now. University of Alberta in the fall.

Major: Business(finance)


----------



## GraceLikeRain

A college in Illinois, junior, communication disorders.



m56 said:


> freshman in high school (Maggie L. Walker Governor's School for Government and International Studies


That school sounds much more interesting than the high school I went to!


----------



## rolo

University of Washington; junior; computer science


----------



## Erinleigh

I'm a full time grad student at Regent University. I am working towards my M.A. in School and Community Counseling.


----------



## gorbulas

i guess the other thread like this got deleted ...

Cal State University, East Bay (eek i hate this name, used to have been Hayward)
i guess im a senior majoring in Environmental Studies


----------



## gottagetthrough

Junior at NYU

Studying Math & Engineering


----------



## alanna2121

Cal State Northridge. Junior Year. I am studying fashion merchandising.


----------



## ophelia

Local Community College
Liberal Arts major
Debating whether to keep on with Liberal Arts or switch to English or Sociology or Interior Design


----------



## ashwhatwhat

i go to Bethany College in west virginia. i'm a freshman going for a major in poli sci.


----------



## laurafreak

im a freshman at the new york institute of technology. my major is advertising


----------



## 4relief

Last semester and graduating with Economics B.S. w/ a minor in Bus. Admin. at UTArlington. This degree has been 10 years in the making! At one time or another I have also majored in:
Psychology
Biology
Anthropology
but no degrees in any of those.

I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up.


----------



## bboy121

*Oh wow!*



m56 said:


> freshman in high school (Maggie L. Walker Governor's School for Government and International Studies, wow that's a mouthful), want to go into computer science, programming, etc.


That's an excellent program. I also went to a Virginia Governor's school, but in northern Virginia: Thomas Jefferson High School for Science and Technology, if you've heard of it.


----------



## bboy121

tricky said:


> sophomore at the Rochester Inst. of Tech...mechanical engineering is my major


I was very very close to going there. But decided against it because of the horrendous weather it is notorious for.


----------



## bboy121

I attend the University of Virginia, in Charlottesville, Virginia. I am a freshman. My major is accounting and/or finance.


----------



## nickthewise

go to orange coast community college, getting general ed done along with taking a bunch of psychology classes, currently in my 2nd year there.


----------



## flukie13

Have a bs in Early Childhood Development from Auburn University.
Currently attending a comm. college in nursing.


----------



## pineaple

I'm at Kent State University majoring in Graphic Design right now, but I'm transferring to a community college for Massage Therapy. Who knows, it'll be my third school and third major. We'll see...


----------



## Social_Freak

i'm a sophomore at OSU, majoring in Elementary Education with a minor in history.


----------



## darkangel

I went to Grant MacEwen in Alberta for Fine Arts. It SUCKED!


----------



## Alison22

UWO
entering 4th year
honors medical science


----------



## 30103

i'm majoring in math at a nice state college in the northwest. i just finished my third year.


----------



## fabric

I will be attending to the University of Toronto for 1st year Commerce in September.


----------



## Steve215

Will be attending Harford Community College and majoring in Computer Science. Hopefully will move on to a four year university.


----------



## ksp

3rd yr, wayne state university
most likely (for now) double major in journalism and anthropology, might be taking a yr off to become certified in massage therapy


----------



## Fawn

Diploma in Web Design at a Technical College.
Starting a 3yr program at Fanshawe College in September for Computer Programmer Analyst.


----------



## CuteLindsey86

ksp, do you go to wayne state in MI? I go to Saint Mary's College (Notre Dame's sister school), trying to transfer to ND or somewhere else...thinking of doing Premed...I'm a Bio major right now...but I might change, not really sure


----------



## AwkrdNaptural

I'm a sophmore at the University of Central Florida in Orlando and majoring in Biology. I'm trying to be a veternarian.


----------



## convincingsmile

columbia university

rising junior

philosophy major

interested in pursuing my phd


----------



## beamiest

suffolk university in boston, ma
english major [will be starting my 3rd year] 
interested in teaching.


----------



## Missy

University of Memphis

Anthropology Major

Basically I just want to travel around, see the world, and experience other cultures.


----------



## Where the river goes

Southwestern Community College

Landscape Occupations Major (entering my 3rd year, should be done this coming semester)

Main interest is pretty much anything dealing with plants and the outdoors.


----------



## SAanything

I just graduated with a BA in Anthropology from New Mexico State University. I'll be attending the same school to get my MA in SW archaeology.


----------



## Missy

SAanything said:


> I just graduated with a BA in Anthropology from New Mexico State University. I'll be attending the same school to get my MA in SW archaeology.


Hey! Fellow anthro. major! :banana


----------



## ott

Norwegian university of science and technology.
4th year student in applied physics (master's degree).
Might go for a PhD afterwards, haven't really decided yet.


----------



## BeauteJilly

Senior at Gallaudet University

majoring in Political Science

Want to get in Law School


----------



## El Conquistador

Pennsylvania State University - University Park
5th Semester Standing
Major: Economics


----------



## sonya99

UC Berkely
undeclared
freshy


----------



## FreakedOut

-Rutgers U '96-'01. BA.

-Academy of Classical Oriental Sciences, studying Trad. Chinese Medicine/Acupuncture, started in '02 -now in 4th year. [of 5, D.TCM program = D.OM. in the US]

**ITS HARD!! [but rewarding]

Focusing on visual acuity loss [hehe] and emotional difficulties.


----------



## brownkeys

I'm a freshman at Brown University. I say I will major in Bio and english, but I am sure that that will change.


----------



## brownkeys

beamiest said:


> suffolk university in boston, ma
> english major [will be starting my 3rd year]
> interested in teaching.


Hey, I'm from Boston!


----------



## itsmemaggi

St. John's University (crappy Staten Island campus)
Childhood Education/Special Education dual certification major
Sophomore/Junior (I came in with 36 credits I earned in H.S.)

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## HopeFloats

school: I go to a small private liberal arts college near Milwaukee

year: junior. It's my fourth year because I am part-time and because I changed majors and changed schools. I still have a few years left.

major: computer science. I used to be a biology major. I have am intereste in psychology or social work, but I am sticking with computer science for now


----------



## eyeguess

Coastal Carolina University
Freshman
Major: Computer Science
Minor: Accounting


----------



## obsidianfire

Oregon State University
Year: super-DUPER-senior (6th year)
Major: Geography (I've changed it 3 or 4 times)

I'm FINALLY graduating at the end of this academic year. That's the good news. The bad news is I have NO clue what I want to do, how or where I'm going to do it, or how I'll adjust. I'm not feeling too confident about the whole thing. yay :|


----------



## lyssado707

College of the Redwoods. Eureka, CA. First year. No major, and I'm probably too screwed up with SA to ever be successful in any field anyway.


----------



## cube

I don't have a major so I'm just taking a few general education classes right now.

EDIT: I've decided to go into database administration next semester.


----------



## radudeATL

School: Furman University, Greenville, SC.

Degree: Bachelor of Music in Performance

Graduated in June 2005 and am currently in the midsts of a career change (In other words, I'm lost!)


----------



## conanlover

I'm a sophomore in high school.


----------



## RedBlueFish

1st year grad student at the University of Phoenix - Westminster, Colorado campus. Aiming for master's degree in mental health counseling. I had my BA in Liberal Studies/Social Sciences track but my grades sucked so my options were pretty limited as to which schools I could go to. Towards the end of my bachelor's degree I got interested in psychiatry (Read: med school) but my grades sucked so bad that no one in their right minds would let me in, plus don't have the science background. So I'm doing this for now. Guess med school just isn't in the cards for me since I think having even straight A's in my master's program and good grades in the required sciences classes needed for admission wouldn't make up for my sucky bachelor's degree grades. Anyway ...


----------



## iheartcalc

I'm a freshman in college. Undecided yet, thinking business major, with minor in Japanese. But I don't think I have a chance against all those ........ to get into business school, so yup I better think about other majors.


----------



## Jennie*

<----->


----------



## Prism

1st year at Biola University. My current major is psychology however I'm having serious thoughts about changing it because I have so many interests including history, political science, and philosophy.


----------



## winduptoy

California State University, Long Beach
major: Art History
currently on my 3rd year, went to a community college for 2 years.


----------



## Erin M

University of Georgia freshman, English and History majors


----------



## Gerard

I finally know now. After 5 years! Liberal Studies. and minor or major in Music as well. I'm a sophmore in a community college and mostly like to transfer to San Francisco State University. Hope you guys enjoy college life, learning and reach your educational/career goals.


----------



## pikindaguy

I'm a 4th year at UCLA doing Math/Econ. 

Any other Bruins here?


----------



## Steve215

I'm in my first year at harford community college in Maryland. Yeah its nothing to brag about but i'm hoping to continue on to a university. I'm majoring in Computer Science.


----------



## Chandler

*UO Senior Economics & Accounting Major*

University of Oregon
Economics, Accounting
4th year (of 5) :banana


----------



## brownkeys

*Re: UO Senior Economics & Accounting Major*



Chandler said:


> University of Oregon
> Economics, Accounting
> 4th year (of 5) :banana


Hi!

I absolutely love that your name is Chandler! Are you a Friends fan?


----------



## Chandler

brownkeys said:


> Chandler said:
> 
> 
> 
> University of Oregon
> Economics, Accounting
> 4th year (of 5) :banana
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I absolutely love that your name is Chandler! Are you a Friends fan?
Click to expand...

I was actually named after my Grandma's maiden name.

Yeah, I had never known another Chandler (and still haven't) since the airing of Friends. From what I hear, it's becoming a more popular boys name among newborns. Perhaps the uniqueness of my name will disappear in a few years!

Thanks for the comment


----------



## bound for mexico

UC Santa Cruz/Junior/ Politics major


----------



## bittersweet85j

*.*


----------



## Eclectic

pikindaguy said:


> I'm a 4th year at UCLA doing Math/Econ.
> 
> Any other Bruins here?


Hey dude, I would be a 4th year student at UCLA also if i hadn't dropped out this past summer  I'm currently not working or going to school. I live near campus, btw...on Veteran Ave.  I need to go back to school..ohopefully ucla extension or Santa Monica College.


----------



## SpesVitae

Eclectic said:


> pikindaguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a 4th year at UCLA doing Math/Econ.
> 
> Any other Bruins here?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dude, I would be a 4th year student at UCLA also if i hadn't dropped out this past summer  I'm currently not working or going to school. I live near campus, btw...on Veteran Ave.  I need to go back to school..ohopefully ucla extension or Santa Monica College.
Click to expand...

Doh!!!! I graduated from there about 7 months ago. We could all have formed an SA club and been officers!!!  Where the heck were you guys??


----------



## Promo

I'm in my first year of pharmaceutical science (BSc) at Kingston University (just ouside London) It's pretty cool and if I do well then I can move onto a major Pharmacy Docterate 
It's awesome being so near London, on some of my better days I'm able to go out and enjoy myself in this amazing city  :banana


----------



## TrappedinaParadox

First-year student at Columbia University in the City of New York(although no one uses that full name). I think I might major in poli sci, but politicians disgust me sometimes and if my SA persists, I might not be a very good in that field. Maybe a double concentration in poli sci and sociology/philosophy. 

Thought about transfering b/c of no friends, but I'm stickin it out.


----------



## brownkeys

TrappedinaParadox said:


> First-year student at Columbia University in the City of New York(although no one uses that full name). I think I might major in poli sci, but politicians disgust me sometimes and if my SA persists, I might not be a very good in that field. Maybe a double concentration in poli sci and sociology/philosophy.
> 
> Thought about transfering b/c of no friends, but I'm stickin it out.


Hello fellow Ivy Leaguer! I'm at Brown. I thought about Columbia, but Brown is closer to home (Plus I was waitlisted). Who knows, If I had gone there maybe we could have been friends. I've also thought about leaving Brown for lack of friends, but I've been trying harder this semester. _Real _hard.


----------



## TrappedinaParadox

brownkeys said:


> TrappedinaParadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> First-year student at Columbia University in the City of New York(although no one uses that full name). I think I might major in poli sci, but politicians disgust me sometimes and if my SA persists, I might not be a very good in that field. Maybe a double concentration in poli sci and sociology/philosophy.
> 
> Thought about transfering b/c of no friends, but I'm stickin it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello fellow Ivy Leaguer! I'm at Brown. I thought about Columbia, but Brown is closer to home (Plus I was waitlisted). Who knows, If I had gone there maybe we could have been friends. I've also thought about leaving Brown for lack of friends, but I've been trying harder this semester. _Real _hard.
Click to expand...

Hey... that's cool. What year are you? How do you like Brown?
I picked Columbia b/c it was close... thought about transfering to Harvard... but I could never do it.. it's too far.. and i was afraid of my depression getting too bad and being stuck so far away. 
I like Columbia, but I picked the "social dorm" and it's definitely awkward.. but i'm doing ok. 
Good luck at brown


----------



## MixLove

University in ATL,Georgia, Major: Nurse/Dietitian/ 2nd year


----------



## deliman

SpesVitae said:


> Eclectic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pikindaguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a 4th year at UCLA doing Math/Econ.
> 
> Any other Bruins here?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dude, I would be a 4th year student at UCLA also if i hadn't dropped out this past summer  I'm currently not working or going to school. I live near campus, btw...on Veteran Ave.  I need to go back to school..ohopefully ucla extension or Santa Monica College.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doh!!!! I graduated from there about 7 months ago. We could all have formed an SA club and been officers!!!  Where the heck were you guys??
Click to expand...

Add another to the list. I'm a 4th year biochem major. Gotta love the nested quotes in these replies. At this rate, the original post will soon be indiscernable.


----------



## archaic

I'm a second year at Douglass College/Rutgers University and majoring in Women's and Gender Studies.


----------



## il.robo

4th and final year in Biochemistry in Irelands finest Uni, University College Dublin


----------



## theturtle

I have changed lately:

PE. I want to become a strenght and conditioning coach for Olympic athletes.


----------



## momoiro

I'm taking CC courses as a high school student, and I want to become a Neuroscience or Biomedical Engineering Major. I want to also incorporate my love of the Japanese and Chinese languages, so I guess I'll toss in a Asian Studies minor in there, too :b


----------



## Ledd Bullet

i go to Montgomery College in Maryland. i'm a freshman. i don't have a major yet.


----------



## chantienyee

I'm in my final year of Fine Arts at the University of Manitoba, in Canada. (One more week of classes!!) I majored in painting last year, and I'm minoring in english.

I want to go back to school after a year or so (depending on what happens and where I move and how much money I will have...), but I have no idea what to take. Education was where I was headed, but I don't know anymore...

Some things I'm interested in are:
-education
-graphic design
-culinary or baking
-curatorial studies (more art history?)
-athletic therapy
-finishing a final thesis year to add to my degree (I found FA really useless...I didn't learn very much, if anything, at all).

I think there was more...
(Pretty diverse, hey?)


----------



## niceperson

I'm a senior at Boston College. I took a semester off, so I'll be graduating in the fall of this year. My major is philosophy, and i am double minoring in history and economics. I want to pursue a career in writing when I graduate.


----------



## alternativesong

I haven't started college yet but I did just graduate HS and I plan on majoring in Journalism.


----------



## microbe

electrical engineering at University Of Michigan.

although i awnt to switch to industrial operations engineering/business


----------



## littleblacckcat

Edith Cowan Uni and im in my 2nd yr of a psych major, with a minor in addiction.


----------



## ImShy

School: UNC, Chapel Hill 
Year: Senior graduating in Aug 
Major: Psych, but thinking about adding an information sciences minor


----------



## bronco028

English-Teaching I am a Junior


----------



## Kylie

I'm a freshman (soon to be sophmore) at Rice University. I'm majoring in Ecology and Evolutionary Biology and looking at a second major in Visual Arts, but am not totally sure.


----------



## callme.carlo

I have an associates in Electronics Engineering but i felt after that that wasn't for me so i'm about to enter my 4th and last year in:
Bachelor of Science in Nursing. 
I'm going to be saving your life one of these days! That is if I don't give you the wrong IV med.. muuwaaahahaha j/k hehe


----------



## bluegirl

*hi*

I am in University of Toronto trying to do specialist program in Integrative Biology. However, it seems I will drop out of university PRETTY SOON.I mean really soon b/c of my social anxiety and depression crap. I can't take this anymore. I wanna study and have a great career. WHy can't anybody realize? I want to study. I really do. I wanna go to medicine no matter what. But these academic advisors keep telling me that it ain't gonna happen. WHY??? cuz I am crazy or something? I have always been a good student. Now I can't concentrate..go to class or ..I dunno

sorry for being a blubber mouth!


----------



## Softy785

I'm a senior at California Baptist University, majoring in accounting


----------



## estrella

This fall I'll be going to Boston University, College of Arts and Sciences


----------



## ColdFury

estrella said:


> This fall I'll be going to Boston University, College of Arts and Sciences


Ah, a fellow BU student. Welcome!


----------



## Seraphina

I'm a junior at my high school but summer is only a week away!


----------



## keem

I just finished my first year at the University of Minnesota. I'm majoring in psychology, lol. But actually I'm planning on being a physical therapist. I'd like to work with children who have disabilities. But there's no required major to get into the PT program as long as you meet all the requirements, so they said major in something you enjoy. I love psychology and I figure if the PT thing falls through through there's plenty I could do with a degree in psychology.


----------



## emmak218

Sam Houston State University Huntsville, Texas (north of Houston, Texas)
Elementary education major with a minor in early childhood education
I'm going into my fifth year of pursuing my b.s., but I am a junior by credit hours. I took a break to get married...and divorced! 

Emma


----------



## Shinji

In January I'll be going to Berklee College of Music. I'll be a Music Production & Engineering major. That's also in Boston so maybe I'll run into you BU people.


----------



## Mads

This fall will be my second semester at Sacramento State.
Right now I'm planning to do a double major in Graphic Design and Photography, if I can tolerate school long enough to get through it.


----------



## idunnoimnotcreative

University of Waterloo, Engineering


----------



## macready

just finishing up summer school... this fall I'll be a senior in english at Washington State University in pullman, home of jocks and barbies and their rich kid tonka truck cars... I ****ing hate the greek system...

damn... no other WSU people on this thing?


----------



## Blink

I'll be a freshman at the University of Illinois in Urbana-Champaign in a few weeks. My major right now is computer science, but I'm still not 100% sure if that's what I want to do.


----------



## Restless Mind

Blink said:


> I'll be a freshman at the University of Illinois in Urbana-Champaign in a few weeks. My major right now is computer science, but I'm still not 100% sure if that's what I want to do.


I'm @ COD, but I'll be going to UIC next fall!


----------



## seeking_bat

I'm at York U in Toronto and I hate it there. I'm double majoring in Anthropology and the Humanities. 3 years left to go.


----------



## anarchist_penn

MS in Electrical Engg @ Penn State Univ


----------



## RATED_PG

Senior at a HUGE school...North Carolina State University

Marjoing in Science, Techonology, and Society


----------



## rusalka

Freshman at Borough of Manhattan Community College... I'll be getting an Associate degree in Liberal arts. Then I plan to transfer to NYU to get a Bachelor's in Music Therapy. I so hope this plan works!


----------



## Demerzel

I'm a freshman at De Anza College in Cupertino, CA. Have no clue what I want to major in.


----------



## anarchist_penn

Graduate student . Doing Masters in Electrical Engineering at Pennsylvania State University.


----------



## ghostgurl

There has been a change. I'm now attending Cal State Fullerton, but my major is the same: Sociology.


----------



## dotdotdot

i am going into my third year as a history major but planning on adding german studies to that as i'm studying aboard this year in, surprise! germany.
i'm telling you - history + german studies = wave of the future.


----------



## Kelly

dotdotdot said:


> i am going into my third year as a history major but planning on adding german studies to that as i'm studying aboard this year in, surprise! germany.
> i'm telling you - history + german studies = wave of the future.


Das stimmt!! 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Gerard

I've added more majors.

Major Liberal Studies/International Relations
Minor Global Peace Studies offered at the university I will attend next fall 

My career is working with an NGO advocating human rights and working to improve the conditions in the developing world.

and probably a Speech Minor......I want to gain the
skills of being adept with communication.


----------



## Chrysalii

College: Onondaga Community College
Year: I'll be on my second starting Tuesday
Major: ...something, I changed it a couple times, I'm not sure what it officially is.
I have a lot of stuff to straiten out.


----------



## Heather200408

Sophomore in Graphic Communications @ Northern Michigan University

its in the boondocks in upper michigan by Lake Superior.

yes we get a lot of snow but YES I love winter.


----------



## microbe

i HATE michigan winter


----------



## Roberto

General Studies major @ Merced Community College =[]

Year... 4? I plan to be finished next year


----------



## pita

I'm at university of toronto for english and linguistics. I'm sort of a 2nd year student, I guess. I've done quite a bit of transferring between schools.


----------



## David1976

An update:
Personal Computer Specialist
Quinsigamond Community College
1st semester


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky

University of Arizona 
Pharmacology


----------



## millenniumman75

Scrub Ducky said:


> University of Arizona
> Pharmacology


Would that be "Dr. Scrub Ducky" someday?

To stay on topic:
B.S. Computer Science Graduate (yes, I am a nerd 8) 
I'm not in school - I'm an "out-of-control" 30-something! :lol
I want to go to graduate school someday, though :yes.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky

Hah, hopefully. 
I'll have to change my screen name to that when it happens. 

And yes, you're so out of control MM75. Im gonna take you on the Maury Povich show and try to get you back on track.


----------



## Caedmon

Heather200408 said:


> Sophomore in Graphic Communications @ Northern Michigan University


In Marquette! Lucky person you! 

I'm a first year graduate student (master's) at Western Washington University. I'm studying Speech-Language Pathology and communication disorders. 
:boogie


----------



## Message

I'm a freshman at a community college but I'm trasnfering next year... I might still be a freshman when I do.

I'll most likely be attending Columbia Chicago for Photography and Marketing.

If I don't go for marketing I'll go for something else. All I know is that I need something else to fall back on incase photography doesn't work out.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm a sophomore at McGill University. I'm doing a B.Sc. with a major in biology and a minor in anthropology.


----------



## studentgirl

senior at ucla with a major in psychology


----------



## speeddemon

I am a freshman at St. Louis Community College, studying to become a paralegal.


----------



## microbe

well....i gave a big "f-you" to electrical engineering.
i'm now declared as an industrial operations engineer.
unfortunately i wasted a whole year on EE classes.


----------



## Skroderider

Freshman at Urals State Technical University, majoring in translation and linguistics . Previously tried to major in computer science, but dropped out of university after one term for mostly SA-related reasons.


----------



## blask3

Finishing my first year in computer science, and so far am loving it.


----------



## styler5

I'm a hs senior and planning to go to UGA or Emory. I used to want to go to colleges like Stanford, Johns Hopkins, or CalTech but figured it's impossible.


----------



## sh0x

mechanical engineering at Drexel University


----------



## Blue Oval

3rd year at Rutgers school of Pharmacy


----------



## jumbojedi06

I'm a freshman at Tufts University.


----------



## jumbojedi06

I'm a freshman at Tufts University.


----------



## bucknut12

The Ohio State University! Undecided...sophmore


----------



## caffeine

I'm currently a senior at Barnard College, Columbia University, with a major in economics. Kinda was sucked into this major b/c it was the only major where I could avoid seminars and small classes that kill (thank you SA). Otherwise, haven't had much interest in the subject itself, SA has gotten in the way of my studying, and my grades aren't so stellar as a result.  Now, all the job application deadlines are whizzing by and I haven't had the guts to apply b/c I don't think I'm qualified and have no clue what I want to do with my life and wondering when I will ever feel not awkward around people. WAHH Sorry-the rants of a lost senior...


----------



## The Man With No Name

I'm a senior at Vassar, studying psychology and history.


----------



## Johnny1234

Im a Junior in High school, want to go to Loyola or Depaul university


----------



## Anthropophagus

University of California, Santa Cruz. 3rd year transfer. Community Studies.


----------



## UnseenShadow

Emory University joint enrollment student with Georgia Tech. 

Bioengineering major, mathematics minor going the premed route. 2nd semester.


----------



## r2c2

UC Santa Cruz, Comp Engineering, 3rd year

School getting a lot harder after first 2 years lol


----------



## fictionz

international education center in malaysia, going to australia in a year (anyone from aust to help me pick a university!)
taking biotechnology, but now doing preparation courses


----------



## HazelnutCreme

I'm in my 3rd year. Double majoring in Philosophy and Humanities, minoring in Religious Studies.


----------



## dthofendless

Clemson University

Major: Economics


----------



## alternativesong

Freshman at Michigan State University majoring in Kinesiology, Pre-Med track.


----------



## Arkturus

4th year at Northern Illinois Uni, electrical engineering major.


----------



## pbmax

Just finished first semester of law school. Pretty tough for someone with SA... especially with all the "manufactured" social events and parties and extreme emphasis on booze!


----------



## pickedlastingym

I'm a senior in high school thinking of majoring in English/philosophy/history (yes, I'm decisive XD) I'm interested in all of them! 
And of course, by themselves, they're the three majors guranteed to keep me unemployed. @[email protected]

Anyway, I'm thinking of majoring in one of them and moving on to law school. I'm very interested in law, and I always get told I talk and write very intelligently, but I'm kind of leery about the whole networking/social part. 
pbmax, how are you doing in it? A second opinion would be nice to hear.

Oh, and my #1 college choice is The College of New Jersey. =)


----------



## Jrm123

I'm a Freshman at Iowa State University majoring in Marketing and Journalism/Mass Communication


----------



## Qolselanu

I dont know if I posted in here yet so I will post now!

I'm majoring in Mechanical Engineering.


----------



## Tania

Thompson Rivers University
Part time first year business student, working towards a Bachelor's of Commerce
Majoring in Human Resources Management

At first I was in the Sociology major program for a BA, but switched to the business degree. 

Mind you, I'm working full time on top of studying part time and have a 10 month old... basically I only have time for one course load at a time and I'm going at an extremely slow pace of one course per year so as far as what year I'll graduate... NO CLUE!!!


----------



## 0rchid

3rd year at McMaster University, Hamilton, Ontario (Canada!)

Majoring in Life Sciences/Biology, planning to apply to med school after I get my undergrad deg. Minoring in Business/Finance. If med school doesn't work out for me, I think I'll try to get a couple more credits to get major in business/finance, and maybe go into accounting.


----------



## Steve85

Indiana University 
Senior
Majoring in Sports Management and Marketing
Minoring in Business


----------



## [email protected]

I'm currently attending Purdue North Central, and transferring to Purdue Calumet next year for my major's courses.

I'm a freshmen in my second semester.

I'm going for Computer/Electrical engineering(VERY HARD!!!).


----------



## Johnny1234

I am a junior in high school, and I am very interesed in going the pre-med track, and majoring in Biology or Physics. I want to attend Loyola University Chicago, Or Depaul University., or University of Illinois at Chicago.


----------



## dognutz843

l


----------



## Ally

I'm in my 3rd year of high school.


----------



## Eimaj

Kutztown University. Masters of Public Administration. Just Started. Scared.


----------



## moonshine

I saw some other phds on here, so figured i'd post:
2nd year phd American history


----------



## itsjustme24

For undergrad, I majored in psychology at UNC-Chapel Hill.

Now, I'm a grad student at Appalachian State University, trying to get my masters in Speech-Language Pathology.


----------



## curiouslystrong

This is my second year at Michigan State University, where I'm majoring in Classical Studies and Psychology. I was initially majoring in English, but between literature analysis, writer's block, and workshops (oh god, MUST I comment _aloud_ on everyone's writing?), I decided to rethink that.


----------



## theturtle

Sports science!


----------



## Grantonio

already have bachelors of general science

now in pharmacy school, first year...class of 2010


----------



## string_piano

2nd year med student.


----------



## Guest

Aviation Management, just started this year.


----------



## Alexx

Ooh, I'm at the University of Toronto. I'm in my second year (after wasting a year on Poli Sci and Economics), doing a double major in Equity Studies (bet you've never heard of that!) & Women and Gender Studies.


----------



## avro`

Griffith University, Business Program


----------



## mikailum

University of California, Berkeley.
History/Computer Science, 4th year.
Go Bears!


----------



## Before_the_Law

University of Western Ontario
Year 3 of 4
Philosophy Specialization (+All Electives in Psych + Sociology)


----------



## nelliefar

I am currently attending Santa Fe Community college and my major is Health Information Management.
Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## anniebell1

I'm a freshman at the University of Illinois, and my major is speech pathology.


----------



## Beetlebum

I've been studying for two years in Leeds, UK. I study A/AS Level (Major in other words) History and Politics, which I finish in less then two months.


----------



## hello it's me

Crap community college, major: philosophy


----------



## mserychic

Thought I had posted in here but guess not.

Diablo Valley Community College
Comp Science
6th year of 2 woo! :lol


----------



## sushiwithfish

junior, university, major: elementary education >.< "hard when you have sa"


----------



## novatob

2nd year mechanical engineering at villanova, SA makes it mad hard to focus in class or even get there sometimes. hopefully i can work on this over the summer...


----------



## GraceLikeRain

*Re: re: Whats your School/Year/Major etc.?*



anniebell1 said:


> I'm a freshman at the University of Illinois, and my major is speech pathology.


It's nice to see another person majoring in speech path


----------



## Speak Easy

i'm a senior in high school, but i will be attending university in the fall where i hope to study psychology, biochemistry, bio, and chem


----------



## Adelessa

I go to the University of Minnesota and I am a psychology and global studies double major with a minor in communications. The communications thing is because of SA. I'm hoping that learning communication skills will make me more confident, and I've found that it's kinda fun too. I'm a sophomore soon to be junior.


----------



## Hushed*Girl

I'm a sophomore in high school and when I get to college, I want to study architecture.


----------



## angelbaby

I am a senior and will graduate this winter with a B.S. in biotechnology and a B.A. in biology. SA makes it hard to stand out with all the other smarties.


----------



## Trip Fontaine

I'm currently studying Computer Engineering at an undisclosed location.


----------



## locksley

University of Texas at Arlington. Major: Biology. Minor: Chemistry. junior/senior combo...


----------



## Oatmeal

i'm an Industrial Technology major at Ohio University. 

i'm a sophmore, soon to be junior, and i don't think i like my major. i can't decide what i want to do, as i cant get a major in hiding under chairs... :hide


----------



## Lobster Magnet

UC Berkeley, Anthro & Integrative Biology
Senior, graduating this week!

Ditto the sentiment of GO BEARS. 

Hey mserychic, I went to DVC too!


----------



## bezoomny

I'm gonna be a freshman at Ole Miss, studying classics.


----------



## LNahid2000

Wilfrid Laurier University. Double majoring in Economics and Accounting.


----------



## Invisible To The World

Im a senior in hs, but will be attending Mercer Co. Community College in the fall for Aviation Flight Technology.


----------



## emptybottle

...


----------



## Sopho

History


----------



## Starbuline

I'm going into 11th grade.


----------



## andy1984

Starting in 2 weeks. First year, Bachelor of Arts majoring in Psychology plus doing some philosophy and religion. Massey University, Palmerston North.


----------



## trixtium

Sophomore, Comp Sci (formerly bio), UCLA


----------



## masterridley

4th year University of Athens,Greece


----------



## MidnightBlu

Pasadena City College/2nd year/Web-design. I might change it though.


----------



## kriminator

Military and just about to start electrical engineering at UF


----------



## SAgirl

Sept 2007 - 1st year Social Work at Lakehead U
Sept 2009 - Taking psychology courses - Applying for third year Social Work next year

My long term goal is to take a Recreation and Leisure services program at an Ontario Community College and work in Wilderness Therapy.

I know that I want to work with youth. I may want to become a school psychologist. If that is my goal, I need to finish a BA in psychology and then get an MA in School Psychology or finish a BSW in Social Work and get an MSW in Family and Child Social Work.


----------



## styler5

Georgia Tech, biomedical engineering freshman.


----------



## Squizzy

College of St Catherine first year pre-pharmarcy


----------



## StubbornMaz

I'm doing my M.Sc in Electrical and Electronics Engineering...


----------



## op123

Virginia Tech / Junior / Interdisciplinary Studies :stu


----------



## paranoid

Senior at Univ of New Mexico, Biology major


----------



## flewnifowneazzz

I'm 15 right now and will be graduate year 10 this december and move on to year 11 this january.


----------



## su0iruc

Freshman at California State University Northridge, and I am currently a Psychology major, although I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## Kain

Hi. I'm in my 3rd year at the University of Waterloo, majoring in Computer Science.


----------



## LNahid2000

Kain said:


> Hi. I'm in my 3rd year at the University of Waterloo, majoring in Computer Science.


Wow, someone from Waterloo! I'm at Laurier Economics though.


----------



## wormywyrm

I'm in the class of 09' at the University of California, Riverside. I'm a biochemistry major.  Philosophy minor.


----------



## anniepotts7

I am in my second year of medical school. It's really hard and I skip class a lot because I hate being there for hours with everyone talking in the hall between classes and me sitting there unable to talk to anyone.


----------



## hellotiger

I go to Manchester University in the UK doing film I am repeating first year because I had a bad time there due to my sa but am hoping to make a fresh start with new people.


----------



## Dovetailing

I'm a first-year student at University of Toronto majoring in Art History.


----------



## A SAD Finn

I'm a freshman at University of Helsinki majoring in theoretical physics and minoring in experimental physics and mathematics.


----------



## roswell

I'm a freshman at University of Texas at San Antonio. Right now I'm undeclared, but eventually I'm going to transfer elsewhere and major in Film.


----------



## loserface

I'm a Junior in highschool. Oh joy.


----------



## justJake

Senior at a state college in CA. Film major.


----------



## DuckandCover

Freshman at American University in D.C. I am majoring in International Development/Area Studies in Africa/Mid East


----------



## coriander1992

I'm in my final year of secondary school (year 11)


----------



## numbsmiles

I'm in a two year college. Graduating in December. My major is accounting.


----------



## march_hare

First year studying English & History at Goldsmiths College (University of London).


----------



## boonel

I've changed my major for the third time - I'm now a Biology major....


----------



## poomies

i'm a freshman in college majoring in computer science


----------



## vicente

Senior at the University of Toronto. Looking to get out of here as soon as possible


----------



## crash911

I'm a senior in high school. Blah. I'm not even sure what I want to do after high school..


----------



## katelyn

Well, I should update this. I am now doing a Master's degree in Computer Science at Imperial College London.


----------



## webdrifter

I am a freshman in college majoring in computer information systems technology.


----------



## X33

-


----------



## HangNail

I'm a junior, majoring in psychology


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard

Junior, Computer Science.


----------



## Stanley

katelyn said:


> Well, I should update this. I am now doing a Master's degree in Computer Science at Imperial College London.


Wow! Going for Master's degree at 24, that's pretty impressive.
Most of graduate students I've seen around my school are either in their late 20s or mid 30s.


----------



## pickedlastingym

Freshman at The College of New Jersey 
Ironically my major is journalism haha


----------



## TheStig

Junior, Mechanical & Aerospace Engineering, a decent school somewhere on the Northeastern Seaboard


----------



## Jodiiii

Sophomore at Emory University.

Undecided major...but possibly creative writing/English co-major


----------



## minimized

Miami of Ohio, lolol.
Creative writing w/ criminology/psychology on the side 

Should say I'm a useless sophomore.


----------



## MNinja

Freshman @ Arizona State

Pre-Business (CIS) and Japanese


----------



## Sierra83

I'll be going back to school, Fanshawe College, next year for a 2-year diploma in Music Industry Arts. I already have a 3-year Bachelor of Arts in Music from the University of Western Ontario. I also took Psychology at Western for two years following graduation.

Professional students FTW!


----------



## bbarn

I'm in my 4th year at York University in Toronto, Canada and I am a biology major


----------



## AboutTheWeather

Sophomore at Cooper Union in NYC.
Majoring in Graphic Design .. at the art school


----------



## Partyofone

I started as a Biology major. Bad move - went about 85% through the program, not enjoying it too much and my grades show. I've since switched to Psych and am enjoying it much more even if it's not a 'hard science' by most admissions. Neuropsych in particular I'm finding to be very interesting. I do believe aside from the Bio material, the nature of the 'pre-med' students in those courses really gets on my nerves and raises my anxiety. I cannot stand being around many of those cutthroat/gunner types.


----------



## Cerberus

I'm a junior at the University of Utah, and I'm majoring in philosophy and political science.


----------



## kokoloko

Majored Biology, now studying Nursing in London


----------



## AcidicJuiceMotel

University of Victoria.
1st Year.
Theatre, hopefully with a specialization in acting.


----------



## AussiePea

currently 3rd year mechanical engineering degree. Is a good challenge.


----------



## GreyFox08

Wow, it seems like everyone here's in college...well, I'm about to be. I'm in 12th grade...not any 'majors', obviously, heh...although I have taken as many computer and art courses as I can, and I will be going to an art college next year (the Minneapolis College of Art and Design). I'm half-glad and sad that high school's almost over...I hope I do OK in college, pretty much living on my own


----------



## erieur

Senior at New York University majoring in East Asian Studies... basically... Japan. Total nerd.


----------



## Katester225

I'm at York College/freshman/ English Major. :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Karizma

waikato university, new zealand.
3 years into an LLB law degree
taking the year off as I just had my daughter.


----------



## Ally

4th year in high school.


----------



## eripso_0003

University of *******
Bachelor of Commerce - Major in Information Technology Management, Minor Comp. Sci.
3rd year, now in an internship (challenging with SA, but doing well so far )


----------



## blkheartvalntine

I'm a 4th year (between being a junior and senior) psychology major at Humboldt State University in Northern California, kind of ironic that I absolutely love psychology and have suffered from SA for years...


----------



## Tristram

University of H-------, 2nd year, majoring in English translation, minoring in German. I guess I'll be an M.A. in a few years.


----------



## odd_boi_out

I'm a freshman at Whitman College in SE Washington. At the moment, I plan to do a combined major in Environmental Studies and Geology and minor in Gender Studies, but that plan could change any minute.


----------



## nightmahr

I'll be something of a sophomore at Northern Michigan University this spring--environmental science major.


----------



## WhatsThePoint

Junior, I suppose, just transferred to Binghamton University this semester, majoring in Computer Science.


----------



## shy violet

fiiiinally a senior at ________ University. Majoring in English, w/ a minor in Sociology. I'll be going on to grad school for library science next year.


----------



## dkknight

3rd year of Med School. Here in Portugal, it's a six year long course. 


I've had my fair share of anxiety and procrastination issues. I've found these forums by accident, but I've been finding the reading quite soothing.


----------



## redrock

I'm currently a non-degree seeking grad student, but planning to start a grad program in hydrology in the fall. I double majored in English and environmental studies as an undergrad.


----------



## Erastothenes

Mathematics, minor in computer science. I am in my final semester and will graduate in May.

I found these forums after realizing that in five years in college, I had not really made a single friend and unless I start to take some action, nothing will change.


----------



## JMX

Purdue University, computer science major.
I'm a junior, but I'll probably be here for a 5th year.


----------



## youfailme

Cal State Fullerton
first year, undeclared right now.


----------



## cakesniffer

In the fall I'll be a non-degree seeking graduate student at Penn State (World Campus). I'll be pursuing a Graduate Certificate in Children's Literature.


----------



## stirringofbirds

school: all-girls college on the east coast
year: first semester junior (i took a year and a half off, so i'm graduating in january 2010)
majors: psychology (ironically) and american studies (focus in popular culture)


----------



## Slow Polk

Part time Grad Student at University of Tennessee Space Institute 
Major: Industrial Engineering with a concentration in Engineering Management (Weird choice for someone with SA huh?)

Undergrad was from Tennessee Technological University, Majored in mechanical engineering with a minor in mathematics.


----------



## GlueEater

UC Davis

2012

Environmental Policy Analysis and Planning.


----------



## justin

University of Massachusetts, Mechanical Engineering. I transferred from Rensselaer. I'm going to graduate next february, and go to grad school.


----------



## mongorians

Seton Hall University (transfering to who knows where this fall)

Freshman

I'm currently majoring in Anthropology, but I'm considering switiching to Political Science


----------



## hypeah

well I'm an sophmore in Electrical Engineering. It is unbelievably tough going to class, but I'm driven to finish my education and I only have a two years to go.


----------



## Cmwright

I am a sophomore at a Community College. I plan on transfer to a four year university, majoring in Accounting.


----------



## vicente

first year grad student at the University of Virginia


----------



## CopadoMexicano

UTEP Multidisciplinary studies junior year


----------



## endtroducing

GlueEater said:


> UC Davis
> 
> 2012
> 
> Environmental Policy Analysis and Planning.


Yay! UC Davis!!!

UC Davis, first year. Economics major. Possibly Women's studies minor.


----------



## sabueed

chemistry major at UCLA


----------



## spinal97

Community College of Rhode Island
2003
Associates Degree in General Studies

University of Rhode Island
2007
Bachelor's Degree of Liberal Arts: History with a minor in English

I'll probably go back in a couple of years or so to get a more useful degree. We'll see how the economy does. 

And if I ever look at another text book again, I'll puke.


----------



## smyi2

University of Texas majoring in Finance with specialization in Global Energy Management(GEM)


----------



## Darren

Virginia Commonwealth University majoring in Information systems.


----------



## watashi

I'm majoring in Information Technology.

Graduating next week actually, yay!


----------



## DitzyDreamer

Highschooler here. Going to be a Senior this year (thank God!). I plan on majoring in Mandarin/Spanish, and Creative Writing/Journalism. I also am thinking about going to law school.


----------



## Eilicea

Also going to be a senior in high school (well it can't be much worse than junior year can it? xD) If stuff works out I plan on majoring in something involving biology.


----------



## beautifuldisaster

im a senior in college, but i have like 2 years left because i kept changing my major and i took a whole semester off a couple years ago... used to go to Texas State, transferring to University of Houston this Fall... majoring in Human Development & Family Studies with a minor in Kinesiology


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

university/Senior/Molecular Biology

Planning to be:

graduate student/biotechnology


----------



## Hoppipolla

As of January, I'll be a freshman at Suffolk University in Boston. My major will be Media Studies, which I'm planning on changing.


----------



## Dan299

University of Toronto (St. George)

Pharmaceutical Chem

2010


----------



## karyn_elise

Point Park University this Fall (undergrad) 

Dance Major


----------



## didizzle

Right now I am going to be starting my final semester of community college in the fall. I'm just majoring in general studies. I plan on transferring to a university next year, and I'll be majoring in Classics. After I get my BA in that, I will be working on a masters program in Library Science.


----------



## tuxi the penguin

I'm going to be a senior in high school next fall. I'm planning on moving from Austin to Lubbock to attend Texas Tech. I'd just like to be away from home but not too far away. I'm thinking about majoring in history and becoming a professor, but I'm sort of on the fence right now; I may take museum studies. I'm definitely nervous about the amount of people interaction that comes with those jobs, but I'd love to dedicate my life to helping and teaching.


----------



## rawrguy

Fullerton College/Freshman/i don't know yet :stu


----------



## Slim Shady

**** University, Microbiology major, dropped out in the final year (took a break but never went back)
Trying hard to finish with no successful results so far.


----------



## glennz20

First year a the University of Melbourne. Haven't pick a major yet. I'm looking to transfer somewhere else next semester. The commute each day is killing me.


----------



## styler5

Kain said:


> Hi. I'm in my 3rd year at the University of Waterloo, majoring in Computer Science.


My cousin graduated from there.  He majored in architecture I think.


JMX said:


> Purdue University, computer science major.
> I'm a junior, but I'll probably be here for a 5th year.


My HS friend goes there.

I go to GA institute of technology and changed my major from biomed engineering to computer science. :sigh


----------



## TruSeeker777

Well, this "never been to college" old-timer has decided to make a mid-life career change and will be starting a certificate course online this Fall through Northern Arizona University to become a Speech Language Pathology Assistant.


----------



## SADone

California State University

3rd 

Sociology


----------



## 58787

A state university in Georgia...
2nd year
Business (Management)


----------



## xTrappedx

ryalbe said:


> A state university in Georgia...
> 2nd year
> Business (Management)


2nd year Business Admin for me as well..except @ a private uni in Northern California.


----------



## fiktion95

Sophmore at Texas A&M
Computer Science Major


----------



## Teehee

York University (Toronto)
First Year
Poli Sci


----------



## recycled

I'm embarrassed to contribute to this thread. I've changed my majors a few times and I've been in college for a long while, and the end still isn't near. If only I knew my freshman year what I know now, I would have been done in three years. Curse it.


----------



## lady_hawak

Bahria University,Pakistan,Ph.D student third year in clinical psychology my topic related to suicidial ideation ,self esteem and parenting style.


----------



## quiet_dove

I'm a junior Fitchburg State College (in Fitchburg, MA), and I'm majoring in English Professional Writing. This is the third college that I've been to so far (counting the community college that I just graduated from this past May). I am definitely staying put here until I graduate, lol. I'm tired of always transferring to another college after one or two years.


----------



## luminary_pustule

First year art... Foundation year where you try everything. I'll probably go on to do Fine Art in second year.


----------



## lalala_anna

im at community college taking a culinary program in bakery/pastery. Been here for a year now. this is new to me but i'm glad i found a support group that will hopefully help me :]


----------



## dreamer222

I'm in my second year. Right now my major is "open option," but more and more I'm leaning towards a major in business with a concentration in accounting. I'm taking the two courses people need to take for the business major right now, so I'll probably declare my major at the end of the semester.


----------



## folightning

3rd year Sociology major at UC Riverside


----------



## RUFB2327

Rutgers/4th yr/Criminal Justice


----------



## er52

Luther College, freshman, and elementary education or pre-pharmacy


----------



## Whitney

Florida Institute of Technology, 1st year grad student, Aviation Human Factors...


----------



## dontcare

earning grad school prerequisites at a community college. going for occupational therapy.


----------



## imt

Last year of high school.

Trade: Hospitality and Tourism


----------



## thetrial

Second Year
University of Alberta
Major: Philosophy
Minor: Biological Sciences
Also taking certificate courses in French & Japanese


----------



## JaiUnSoucis

year: freshmen 

school: University of Nebraska at Lincoln

major: Graphic Design

so far so good yeah


----------



## silvergyrl

I am in my final year of my BA for food industry management, oddly it's under the Nutrition department. I have been in school for 6 years now and am stuggling to finish, due to being diagnosed with SAD, which directly affects not going to class, shying away from assignments that I can't get motivated for.

The end is within my reach but I can't seem to get there.


----------



## SilentLoner

University of Maryland, College Park. Junior. Double major in anthropology (don't have a focus area yet) and criminology/criminal justice.


----------



## mx3

unh 2009 political science


----------



## Sierra83

Web Development Essentials, 1-year college certificate.


----------



## solasum

UofL. Probably French and English.


----------



## Nottalkin

I am a sophmore

I am doing a mechanical engineering major I wanna do a double major in mechanical and nanotech which means I'd prolly have to do another form engineering with a focus in nanotech cause nanotech doesn't have a distinct department...yet.

And I think we have a winner for the the world largest run on sentence. LOL


----------



## Nottalkin

Oh yeah and I attend the university at buffalo. 

GO BULLS


----------



## Jenikyula

SUNY-ESF
Conservation Biology
Class of 2012

So ****ing exciting.


----------



## creativedissent

University of Michigan - Ann Arbor
Ecology and Evolutionary Biology, and possibly Fine Arts. 
Class of '12


----------



## jd001

I have a BBA with an area of concentration in Accounting.


----------



## TheGecko

1st year computer science at the University of Lincoln


----------



## nightwalker

sophomore in high school!! i wanna go to an ivy league


----------



## bookgirl

I'm a Junior at the University of Maine at Augusta. I don't live in Maine, I live in North Carolina, but I'm actually in an online program through UMA. I'm getting my Bachelors degree in Information and Library Services. Hopefully I'll graduate in 2010!!!


----------



## tiger

5th year PhD student at Princeton, chemical engineering. Pray for me that I can make it through the program, hehe.


----------



## Sonoran Lion

I'll be a Junior as of January 2009. I am earning a degree in Management Information Systems (possibly earning a double major in Operations Management) with a minor in Computer Science.


----------



## InfiniteAnon

Lost_in_the_Ivy said:


> Just figured there should be a thread for basic info like this. High school people/other school included. I think it would be cool to know. Ill go first...
> 
> Im a senior at the University of Maryland, major is economics with a side track in statistics (4 courses).
> 
> Alright, looking forward to seein others info.


I am an English major, specializing in Literature, at a four year university. I have a year and a half to go before I am done (yay!) and then I will be moving to the East Coast to be near family and try my hand at teaching.


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway

University of Guelph (Ontario, Canada). I was majoring in Biomedical sciences but Social Anxiety has gotten in the way. For now I'm just taking courses out of interest until (hopefully) some day Social Anxiety doesn't dictate how I learn.


----------



## ecstasy

A private University
Business Major...Accounting or Finance
Sophomore year


----------



## lindsey

i'm in my second year at my local community college. i changed my major, so it's my first year in the elementary education program that i'm in. so i still have like three and a half years left. i can't wait to have my own classroom!


----------



## UnartfulDodger

Freshman at Reed College in Portland, Oregon. I'm planning on being an atheist religion major.  But I'm also considering History and Psych (ha!).


----------



## Phronima

I'm a senior majoring in biology with a minor in chemistry. I have been in both electrical and mechanical engineering in the past but I changed majors and eventually dropped out. I finally decided to go back to school in biology since I've always been fascinated with nature and the ocean. I have a strong science background but I find myself forgetting most of it and I'm not even sure I will be able to find any work with my degree. Kind of depressing. I find myself getting lost in thought too much lately. I have trouble focusing because I really have no goal in life.


----------



## laura024

In the fall I'll be a freshman planning to pursue Secondary English Education.
Better get over my SA. D:


----------



## Empress_D

i'm a senior creative writing major at roger williams univ in RI. gotta write my thesis this semester


----------



## anzoh

Second year in Tampere university of Technology / Industrial Engineering and Management


----------



## cee05

nm


----------



## ScreamAimFire

I'm in the IT/Networking and Security Managment program at ECPI.


----------



## studentlife

I may very well be the oldest student here -- I'm 40 years old. Gasp!

I am finishing my GE requirements at a community college and transferring to a university this coming fall. I'm a philosophy major.


----------



## engima

university of california
major in computers
1.5 years to go


----------



## Attica! Attica!

2nd year in Colorado State University, Major in art, concentration in graphic design and possibly printmaking.


----------



## Rasputin_1

Senior in Econ with a history and statistics minor. hopefully starting on my MA in economics in the fall.


----------



## blueblu

Art major with a concentration in graphic design. Plan on graduating this spring. Maybe grad school in the fall.


----------



## Writer of Fictions

I'm a second year at the University of California, Irvine. I am currently majoring in English with an emphasis in creative writing, but I might either double with Sociology or minor with Italian. So far, Sociology is a little in the lead.


----------



## brownie28

I'm a sophomore, at college in Saint Paul, Minnesota studying Women's, Gender, and Sexuality Studies and Anthropology.


----------



## ladygrey

Georgia Southern/Sophomore/ Information Technology major, music minor


----------



## letitrock

I'm 21 majoring in graphic design i'm a girl i have a couple years left 2 graduate


----------



## clover4

Nelson Mandela Metropolitan University, doing my bachelor if architecture (why do I need to do such an anxiety causing coarse?!?) and taking philosophy on the side.


----------



## Hellosunshine

I go to American University in Washington D.C. majoring in International Relations minoring in Arab Studies/International Development. I am a Sophmore but will be a junior in the fall.


----------



## ameliabedelia

econ major, art history minor
private uni in south


----------



## John19

I'm in my second year of community college majoring in Business/Accounting. I might be transferring to Towson University in fall 2010 after I finish a few more classes next year.


----------



## soundofsilence

Finishing my first year at York University for Environmental Studies


----------



## spacefiller

4th year. Biology major/chemistry minor.


----------



## Social Loner

I'm in my second year of university. I'm majoring in Philosophy, Development Studies and Secondary Education.


----------



## valley_girl1919

I am attending University of South Alabama in the fall majoring in Information Systems and minoring in Business


----------



## Sonoran Lion

I've recently altered my program of study to include majors in economics and organizational management to go along with my major in management information systems and a minor in computer science.


----------



## Hot Chocolate

Accountancy.


----------



## wujo

Fourth year Graphic Design


----------



## MissMaisy

I'm just finishing my junior year at a private college in New York State. My major is occupational therapy, and I will recieve my Masters degree in 2011 (according to the plan) with a minor in Communication Disorders (speech-language pathology)


----------



## veron

Third year graphic design


----------



## complex

Freshman Community College Major declared but unsure is teaching... I will also be a freshman next year I am taking it slow I take all classes online...


----------



## Zillah

Grad student, English, Spanish and Japanese.


----------



## cutey130

I going to my second year of Electrical and Biomedical Engineering but I'm thinking of switching out


----------



## Cerrada

3rd year / animation


----------



## jonas

I am not currently in college, but even if I did go to college I would not want to just major in only one area; I pretty much want to major in everything. I also do not see much difference in any area of intellectual studies; it is all the same thing to me. that is, it is all just learning.


----------



## bezoomny

I'm now a junior classics major with a minor in French.


----------



## bezoomny

jonas said:


> I am not currently in college, but even if I did go to college I would not want to just major in only one area; I pretty much want to major in everything. I also do not see much difference in any area of intellectual studies; it is all the same thing to me. that is, it is all just learning.


You'd like a "Great Books" school like St. Johns or Thomas Aquinas or St. Thomas More. They teach a general curriculum of liberal arts based on original sources like Euclid and Archimedes for math, Copernicus and Kepler for astronomy, Concerning the Lodestone for physics, etc.

Only problem is that they're private colleges ($$$).


----------



## Judi

I'm a 1/2 year radiographer/ Imaging technologist. (mostly second year, doing some first year subjects too)


----------



## strawberryjulius

I'm doing a diploma of Accounting. Only two semesters left now. I'm scared about having to get a job afterwards.


----------



## Uylsses

I hope a high school is alright, there's alot of college people here, Senior year full-magnet high school, (because its a magnet school we have majors like college's) majoring in filmmaking and General Fine Arts


----------



## Alora Star

*...*

I am going to do Health Information Management (HIM) this Fall. I also am looking into a bachelor degree in Health Care Administration at the university for Fall, the deadline is fast approaching.

I'm a senior w/ over 130 credits, been in school for years and changed majors twice.


----------



## SADuser

I'm midway through a very daunting Bachelor of Architecture.


----------



## shygirl14

I'm going to Liberty University (online) for BS in Religion.


----------



## doomflower

*School*

I have a Bachelor of Arts from University of South Florida (c/o 1995). I majored in Mass Communication with an emphasis in Advertising.

Unfortunately, back then I was unmedicated and circling with the drain with my social problems & depression, so I never really got into advertising as a career. It just...never happened. :sigh I ended up in a bunch of office jobs, one right after another. I've been a cube dweller ever since.

...Until now! :boogie I'm back in college, attending Pasco-Hernando CC and working toward getting into their Radiography/Associate in Science degree, so I can have some new job skills and hopefully not be at the constant whim of downsizing supervisors. My next class is Anatomy & Physiology I.


----------



## WayOut

2 years into a Computer Science major... it's pretty damn hard and will only get harder.


----------



## TheUnwelcome

I am about to get my associates in Computer Information Technology/IT. I was going to do a two year transfer but I think I am going to pursue psychology instead. I guess I will be around 32 by the time I start a career.

Epic Fail
=(


----------



## dragonborn

I'm a sophomore at the University of Toronto studying Cell & Molecular Biology.


----------



## mike oz

im going into my 3rd year of business admin.
im not looking forward to it as there is work experience for 6 months. new people and new surroundings which is waaaay outside my comfort zone but im determined to finish this course.
i have let SA get in my way enough and will not let it affect my studies like it did in secondary school:no
wish me good luck!!! (i need it)


----------



## meowgirl

I'm in my third year at the University of Texas. Anyone else...?


----------



## quietgal

Rutgers University New Brunswick - 1st year grad, school of communication, information and library science.


----------



## Chemical Imbalance

shygirl14 said:


> ...*BS in Religion*.




Just a friendly joke. :teeth

--

I'm a third year studying Telecom.


----------



## mooncake

I'm about to start an English Literature and Philosophy joint degree at the opposite end of the country to where I'm currently living. 

Only 23 days left to go until probably the most anxiety-provoking time of my life.

I'm at the point now where I'm starting to brick myself.


----------



## dirty rich

junior in high school


----------



## Shauna The Dead

I'm just starting tomorrow... going to try to be a mortician.


----------



## Yverinrey

I am a super senior (meaning - i had to repeat senior year, i did not graduate on time). Yayness. Stuck in an alternative school (this will be my 2nd year there) and I hate the majority of my classmates but the teachers are awesome. Luckily I'll be done after 1st semester.

I am not stupid, but that's what others may assume when I tell them this. It was due to my anxiety I never went to school...*sigh*. How can I explain that without seeming pathetic? People that haven't gone through it would probably not understand.


----------



## jordo

BA/BSc Social sciences w/ psychology
Diploma Environmental sciences


----------



## Emerald3

Third year student studying Forensic Science at Anglia Ruskin in Cambridge, England.


----------



## lb756

MSci Physics at University College London, begrudgingly.


----------



## Traci

Right now I'm attending Pikes Peak Community College for my AA in Psychology. I plan to transfer to University of Colorado at Colorado Springs.


----------



## AussiePea

Bachelor of Mechanical Engineering Graduate (as of 23rd June 2009).


----------



## lb756

Hadron said:


> University college London is my first choice in my UCAS application choices for medicine. Even though it's pretty hard to get in there for the medicine degree (which is what I'm going to do). I mainly want to get there because it's right bang in the center of everything... 5 min from Oxford street etc.
> 
> Heh, now anyone who wants to find me should just go to UCL in September and look for me in the area where all the medicine folks are (It could be done since I posted my picture in the picture thread).
> 
> But I doubt I will get many stalkers.


Compared to medicine, it's an absolute walk in the park to get into physics because the applicants to places ratio is only something like 5:1, whereas for medicine I believe it's at least 20:1 (plus the BMAT) and I take my hat off to anybody who gets into UCL to do medicine because it's supposed to be one of the best places to go for it.

My first choice was Imperial, but I was rejected (no A*s at GCSE, but that's what you get when you go to a crappy state school). UCL being in Central London is very appealing, when I was in halls it was great to just walk out and be able to go anywhere and do whatever you like. Now I live in South-East London whilst I'm at university and it's an hour each way so I don't really do much in Central London anymore.

However, there's nothing I enjoy more than getting out of bed early, beating the rush-hour commuters, buying a newspaper and sitting in a coffee shop for the best part of two hours before lectures, it's something that helps me stick at it and it's something you can't really do outside of London, I find. I digress though, whilst I had a bad experience with halls (I was in Astor College), it's likely that you'll have a great time if you meet the right people because London has so much to offer. I've never participated in any events at UCL but I understand the medicine students sort of do their own thing away from the union.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Currently:
Howard Community College.
Freshman.
Early Childhood Education (certification)

Next year:
College of Notre Dame of MD.
Elementary Education with dual certification in Early Childhood (BA/MAT).


----------



## SixFigures

SADuser said:


> I'm midway through a very daunting Bachelor of Architecture.


You poor thing I did Architecture too

I feel for you i really do :afr


----------



## This is mee

Biology major at Oregon State University


----------



## Katielynn

Second year at Christopher Newport University, I am still 'undecided' but I have to make a decision before this semester is over because I've just about finished all the liberal arts requirements, yikes!


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion

Bachelor of Communications


----------



## Larkspur

I am a freshmen at an in state university, and I am majoring in Anthropology.


----------



## DitzyDreamer

DitzyDreamer said:


> Highschooler here. Going to be a Senior this year (thank God!). I plan on majoring in Mandarin/Spanish, and Creative Writing/Journalism. I also am thinking about going to law school.


Update: I'm now a freshman at the Ohio State University. I'm double majoring in Mandarin and Journalism and minoring in Spanish. I'm not sure about the whole pre-law thing, but I will definitely take some creative writing courses!


----------



## wigeon

BA in Sociology at the University of Nottingham, England.

It's exciting, it really is.


----------



## when will we be new skin

(Super) Senior in Anthropology at Indiana State University.

I graduate in two months. O_O


----------



## Alys

I'm a freshman in college and I'm undeclared.


----------



## Prakas

Attending Delaware Technical Community College and majoring in Office Administration. I received a certificate for commerical transportation and received a CDL license, but decided to change majors.

Depending on offers after I get my associate degree, I may start my career, or continue on for a 4 yr degree at the University of Delaware.


----------



## scarletquill

Bachelor of Media & Communications. Minor in Public Relations.

Want to change to just do a Travel & Tourism course because my depression/medication side-effects makes coping with it extremely difficult. Maybe in another lifetime. *sigh* In this lifetime I might just have to stick with being a damn travel consultant. bleh, I could do so much better...thanks mental illness, I owe ya one! XD


----------



## Prakas

I feel the same way, its like we're serving a life sentence for a prior life of sins.



scarletquill said:


> Bachelor of Media & Communications. Minor in Public Relations.
> 
> Want to change to just do a Travel & Tourism course because my depression/medication side-effects makes coping with it extremely difficult. Maybe in another lifetime. *sigh* In this lifetime I might just have to stick with being a damn travel consultant. bleh, I could do so much better...thanks mental illness, I owe ya one! XD


----------



## 94hours

Michigan State University

Senior
Dual Major
Criminal Justice/Computer Science


----------



## FakeFur

I'm a freshman at a state university.
I'm majoring in Nursing.


----------



## darkrain9000

6th year Med Tech student.

I was a computer science major but then switched to Med Tech because basically everyone was saying Medicine is the field to enter. I enjoy Medicine but the subject is extremely hard compared to Computer Science. I lost a scholarship because I couldn't keep my cumulative GPA over 3.0. Now it is at a 2.84


----------



## ryanb

*


----------



## sherrylee

Biology major at Boise State University with emphasis in clinical laboratory science...I'll have to transfer to a different school at some point


----------



## Sabriella

I'm first year at Southern Cross University in Lismore, Australia. Decided to major in Writing and Media Studies. Wouldn't mind working for a book publishing company. I was studying at the University of Sydney, thinking of majoring in Linguistics, but moved back home as I just couldn't hack it yet.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I'm in my second (and final) year of the Associate's Degree program at The Culinary Institute of America.
My "major" (as we only have two choices- culinary arts or baking and pastry arts) is culinary arts.


----------



## FBH

I'm a sophomore at the University of Texas at Dallas, majoring in computer science.


----------



## SuperSaiyan

1st year Chemical Engineering


----------



## MinisterPumpkin

Senior year, majoring in electrical engineering.


----------



## M86

I'm a Junior, majoring in Public Administration.


----------



## fictionz

Going into my third year next year in Monash University, taking Biotechnology.


----------



## kikyoumiko

I'm a sophomore at the University of North Florida. Biology major.


----------



## sherrycoke

About to do Bachelor of Veterinary Science at the James Cook University


----------



## Fuzzy Logic

BA Joint Honours English and Politics at Queens University Belfast, third year.

BTW, how does the 'major' 'minor' thing work? I'm not familiar with how American degrees are laid out.


----------



## SeekingHappiness

Fuzzy Logic said:


> BA Joint Honours English and Politics at Queens University Belfast, third year.
> 
> BTW, how does the 'major' 'minor' thing work? I'm not familiar with how American degrees are laid out.


The majority of your courses are in relation to your 'Major" while you take a smaller amount of courses that relates to your "minor".

My major is Civil Engineering but my minor is Structural engineering, since civil engineering is not only structural, most of my courses pertain to other things that fall under that category, but to complete my minor I would have to take some courses related to structural engineering specifically. Hope that helps.

I go to University of Calgary


----------



## jeneep

I am completing my BS in Psychology (minor: applied behavioral analysis) entirely online through Kaplan University. I will be entering my third term which, I think, is equivalent to my second year.


----------



## lyricalillusions

In January of last year, I started going to a local community college in Ohio to get my associates in Arts & Humanities. After that, I'm going, most likely, to Cleveland State University, to get my bachelors in history. My long term goal is to become a librarian, but that requires a masters, so it will take a long time to get done.


----------



## Ayven

I'm almost finished a Bachelor of Landscape Architecture, and trying to get myself set up for a Masters in Forestry or Habitat Restoration.


----------



## laura024

Freshman English major / education minor at Baldwin-Wallace College.


----------



## WayOut

3rd year Computer Science. It's tough but can be fun at times.


----------



## Ysonesse

Not now.


----------



## mechuga

Freshman in a NY state school, majoring in biochem and minoring in psych


----------



## Kezia

University of Toronto. 2nd year double major in health sciences and geography...I was studying psychology for a bit but I felt like a hypocrite


----------



## Catlover4100

Starting this fall...

Freshman at Daemen College, major in Biochemistry/Pre-Vet track


----------



## consciousliving

freshman criminal justice major at USC. being a cop would be great, there's no small talk required.


----------



## my shell

im in year 12 at sixthform and studying for alevels in maths,biology,sociology and art


----------



## flyinginside

I go to Amarillo College, and right now I'm a general studies major.


----------



## enigmaticenigma

Sophomore at Virginia Commonwealth University. I plan on majoring in Communication Arts (Illustration), but of course I've messed up all my credits and won't be able to get in my major until next year. *sigh* Also minoring in Creative Writing.


----------



## Shooterrr

I'm currently in my senior year of high school and I will be beginning college in the fall with a major in Photography.


----------



## ninjew

Super-junior at Oregon State University, studying Fish and Wildlife and aiming for a career in wildlife conservation.


----------



## Miss W

I'm my 5th year of University, but in my 4th and final year (thank goodness!) of the degree I'm studying, Occupational Therapy.


----------



## C 13

At University of Pretoria, doing my preparatory Masters... just passing time till I can apply again for Masters in clinical psychology.

I know that psychology degrees are different throughout the world. In SA, we have to do a 3 year undergrad degree, followed by our Honours degree (depending on whether you get selected), and finally, we have to do our Masters. They only choose about 7 students to do clinical psych. So I'm one, BIG step away from being a shrink. :b

Do any of you study psychology? If yes, how does it work at your universities?


----------



## CareBareX

first year at University of Waterloo, taking computational mathematics.


----------



## kman1988

I'm in year 3 of 4 for Information Technology at UOIT.


----------



## Floydster

I am a freshman at College of Western Idaho majoring in Business. I'm going to try to use my degree eventually to become a Billionaire someday


----------



## razzlystar

I am a freshman at truman college and will transfer to UIC for nursing, i might possibly do a double major and become a computer games programmer too.


----------



## Dallen

Computer Science major at University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign


----------



## rufusmor

im a junior in high school
after high school i plan to major in economics.


----------



## wombat666

I'm a freshman, officially undecided, but I am leaning very strongly towards psychology. I've spent so much time on the internet researching and analyzing my own behaviors (and others', lol) that I think I've actually become passionate about the stuff.

Someone mentioned being a computer game programmer. I was also interested in game development as a career (in fact I've developed a couple indie games of my own, and done graphics for others), but my school doesn't offer anything in the field.


----------



## theconstant10

I'm at a 2 year college majoring in criminal justice.


----------



## Willem

C 13 said:


> At University of Pretoria, doing my preparatory Masters... just passing time till I can apply again for Masters in clinical psychology.
> 
> I know that psychology degrees are different throughout the world. In SA, we have to do a 3 year undergrad degree, followed by our Honours degree (depending on whether you get selected), and finally, we have to do our Masters. They only choose about 7 students to do clinical psych. So I'm one, BIG step away from being a shrink. :b
> 
> Do any of you study psychology? If yes, how does it work at your universities?


Its the same in Australia. I'm in my third year of psychology now and am hoping to get a place in honours next year. After that I would need to do either a Masters (2 years), Doctorate (3 years) or PhD (3 years). I think masters in psychology is slowly being phased out and replaced with the doctorate.

I think PhD is more research based than the others which focus more on course work. I get a little confused there since some places consider doctorate and PhD to be the same thing.


----------



## plastics

I'm a senior about to graduate hopefully in May. My major is psych and I'm minoring in sociology.


----------



## SusanStorm

I was sure that I had answered this thread,but couldn't find it.Lot of pages though.

I'm majoring in English.Probably in english language because if I want to major in literature I have to wait until next spring because the subject that I need isn't available before that.(small college)Not sure if I want to or even can wait until then.I will graduate in december and happy about that!
Not sure what I want to do with this degree.I can do some more courses for making my chances of getting a job a little bit easier or I can do a master.
I won't start anything of that yet anyway.I need a break.


----------



## tradescantiaXandersoniana

I'm a Senior in college studying Psychology and Theatre Arts.


----------



## rb1088

University of Windsor
Major in Political Science (1st yr)
Not sure of my minor yet.


----------



## marissanicole

Junior in college majoring in criminal justice


----------



## mcmuffinme

Senior at community college, double majoring in sociology and psychology upon transfer in the fall


----------



## futureMD

Graduated in 2008 with Bachelors in Biology from Stony Brook University. Currently taking post-bacc classes to raise GPA. Applying to med school next year.


----------



## Brit90

I'm a Freshmen in college, studying Illustration at the Academy of Art.

My original plan was to take on Psychology, but eh. I feel my talents are more concrete in art.


----------



## pita

I'm done with U of T and I now attend Ryerson. Due to paranoia, I'll not be posting the name of my program.

Anyone else go to Ryerson? PM me or something.


----------



## pita

^
Just apply for graduation next semester.


----------



## bowlingpins

-The Ohio State Univ., graduated 2006, BS in biology with art history minor
-?, Senior, MD


----------



## 88 Fingers

I'm a junior in high school, but my biggest desire for the future is to be a music major. I would absolutely love to be in the Hartt School of Music, but I've heard stories about how selective they are with piano players. 

In the event that I audition and they do accept me though, I would pursue either Piano Performance or Accompaniment. The latter would probably suit me better since there are so many singers out there that need accompaniment, plus the fact that I'm not 100% in the spotlight is always a plus.


----------



## Kay T

UC Berkeley 
Freshman
Undecided


----------



## notyourstar

LMU, screenwriting, senior in the fall.

My major is really practical.


----------



## seafolly

I went from Queen's University to University of Guelph, both in biology.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Psychology minor Biology


----------



## PickaxeMellie

Senior at Texas State University-San Marcos. Major- Creative Writing. Minor- Political Science. Not sure when I'll finish.


----------



## this portrait

I'm a junior at Loyola U. Chicago, majoring in photography and visual communication, with a minor in communication studies.


----------



## Disastuh

I can't remember if I posted here or not? 

Anyway: University of Toronto/Going into my fourth year, but technically will be completing my second year and moving into my third by second semester/Majoring in art history and psychology!


----------



## notyourstar

this portrait said:


> I'm a junior at Loyola U. Chicago, majoring in photography and visual communication, with a minor in communication studies.


My friend's girlfriend goes there. Same year too.


----------



## supersoshychick

Sophmore @
Junior College 
Transferring next year
to University
Majoring in
Communications/Multimedia


----------



## foodie

Sophmore @ CC @ the mommet plan to transfer to University Please Soon Dear Father:help O Please O Please lol (desperation!!!) lol

but yeah...Major: International Studies/ Global Studies/ Asian Studies (which ever one seems fit and or which one I'm able to get into..undecided ATM...)

Maybe Double Major Psychology:sus


----------



## this portrait

notyourstar said:


> My friend's girlfriend goes there. Same year too.


Heh, it's a small world, after all.


----------



## penguin runner

Master's in computer science at Queen's University. Doing work with Medical imaging. Fun?


----------



## Shooterrr

Freshman at the School of Visual Arts, majoring in Photography.


----------



## Hamtown

Just started my Bachelor of Audio Production at the SAE Institute.


----------



## FlyEaglesFly

University of Colorado at Boulder, 2007, B.A. Geography, minor Geology

just started my Master's degree at the University of Florida, but my program is in Sport Management (totally related to my undergrad, I know )...any other Gators on here, feel free to get in touch!


----------



## ScorpioGirl

Community college in Southern California.
Theatre Major.
I want to be an actress.


----------



## thewall

University of Florida, Junior, Economics. I really don't like my major at all, I picked it because I didn't think I was smart enough for engineering, but I've now realized that I just need to go for it. It's too late for me to change majors for my Bachelor's, so I'm going to take all of the prerequisites for civil engineering and get my Master's degree in that so I can actually do what I want to do.


----------



## cybernaut

I'm a senior in highschool and can't wait to get out!

I have so many college choices on my mind..but for now my top 3 are University of South Florida, University of Miami, or University of San Antonio. I want to major in Biology and minor in Spanish.


----------



## Graye

Finished college two years ago, but I'm going back for my masters part-time this Fall at U of T.


----------



## calichick

senior,

business major


----------



## Greg415

3rd year at a Community College. It's hard for me to take a full load of classes because of my anxiety. I hate school sometimes because of the public speaking aspect of it.


----------



## KaiserNeptune

Junior, Philosophy Major, History minor.


----------



## xFatalAmbience

3rd year at a community college, just gotta take my speech class and i'll be done....whenever i decide i can handle it that is. Then i'll have my Accounting degree finally.


----------



## Chris2012

2nd-year student pharmacist - Class of 2012.


----------



## thewall

thewall said:


> University of Florida, Junior, Economics. I really don't like my major at all, I picked it because I didn't think I was smart enough for engineering, but I've now realized that I just need to go for it. It's too late for me to change majors for my Bachelor's, so I'm going to take all of the prerequisites for civil engineering and get my Master's degree in that so I can actually do what I want to do.


Scratch that. I'm going to Georgie Tech for a second bachelor's in Civil Engineering once I complete my Economics degree.


----------



## Manfi

I was a second year Poli Sci student but dropped out last year (for various reasons).
I'm studying business now.


----------



## Lumi

University, all green stuff.


----------



## Elizabeth419

I go to the University of Toronto for art history, english and religion.


----------



## Manic Monkey

Child Development and Food Technology are two topics of study I have chosen, and topics such as English and Mathamatics are core topics that I must study, for my GCSE grades, as I am currently in my final year of secondary school, year eleven. I have chosen, when I leave my current school, to continue onto college and get an A Level in Sociology, Psychology and English Language, if I recieve the right grades to do so.


----------



## aok

I'm a super senior at Oklahoma State University and my major is Architecture


----------



## Infiction

North Dakota State University 
Currently "History Major"

I went there because I was interested in architecture. Turns out I couldn't STAND my subjective and pretentious teachers. I suffered through that school year and hated every minute of it. All it was was them critiquing what "they" though of "my" design. Anyways, I decided to stay at the school and figure out something else. I went for Anthropology because it was interesting. Well, turns out you can't do much with that degree unless you waste 2 more years getting a masters degree. So I decided to do that as my minor and go into History as my major. I have horrible grades and don't see myself using my degree for anything. As in, I have no goals and don't know what I want to do with my fancy piece of paper. I'm basically drifting around and just want this to be over with. I wish I would've never gone to school and now I'm forced to finish because I'm not the one paying for it. 

I don't want a desk job. I would die. I don't want to be some big shot CEO of some generic corporation. I don't want to be a burger flipper (like I am now) 

I'm sick of people asking how schools going, what my plans are after school, what classes I'm taking, school school school. 

Whoever thought of getting a fancy framed piece of paper that says you're qualified for a position should be drawn and quartered medieval style.

Sorry for sounding bitter, but...I am.


----------



## saika

I go to a university with 40,000 other students... at times, Hell on Earth for someone with social anxiety...but sometimes it's really easy to just blend in with the massive crowd and hide (like in those 200-student lectures I used to have). I'm in my fourth year of undergrad, but I'm trying to finish a five-year-master's programme before this spring when my scholarship runs out. So I'm doing mostly graduate work at this point. I'm getting a B.S. in Biochemistry and Mathematics and an M.S. in Mathematics. Yup, I'm a huuuuuge nerd. I'm specialising in number theory, cryptography, and non-Euclidean geometry, for anyone who cares (unlikely).


----------



## Shizuko

This is my first year at community college. I am majoring in Computer Sciences.


----------



## Clumsy

I'm in my first of six years working towards a doctor of pharmacy degree. I might try and transfer, though, and maybe major in zoology.


----------



## strangecookie

anniepotts7 said:


> I am in my second year of medical school. It's really hard and I skip class a lot because I hate being there for hours with everyone talking in the hall between classes and me sitting there unable to talk to anyone.


Yes, I felt like this too. I was OK until I went through a breakup and the boy and his new gf, to whom he was much more suited, appeared in every class. Although it wasn't a serious relationship I just felt embarrassed at how I handled things, didn't help that I didn't have close family or friends around.


----------



## jeneep

I attend online. Not only would I never talk to a single person, but I would be homeless. I kind of have to have a job. Technically I'm second year. Psychology.


----------



## LessThanThree

Well, after high school, I went to Kaplan College for "Computer Business" because I was too afraid to go to a big university, or basically any school I might see people I knew from high school.

Currently, I am now a freshman at Purdue University North Central. (Absolutely none of my Kaplan credits transferred. I guess it was a learning experience, though. I overcame a good deal of my social anxiety due to it.) I plan on majoring in Communication. At first I wanted to do something with media and journalism, but I've drifted from that dream. Now I'm possibly eying something in marketing or in non-profit.


----------



## Giraffe

I'm in the last year of my pharmacy school pre-reqs. Next year, pharmacy school!


----------



## sherrylee

Sophomore majoring in biology with an emphasis in clinical laboratory science @ Boise State University


----------



## Daktoria

Fkkkkkkkkkkk. Good football team there. Their rise happened at the same time as my former fave team's fall (fave as a matter of program aspirations).

Post grad econ and finance.

P.S. Are you going to med-school, veterinary service, evolutionary studies, etc., or just looking for something rigorous to do that still holds your interests?


----------



## CopadoMexicano

BMS Major


----------



## coloredcreative

University of California Santa Barbara.
Major: Physics


----------



## pkfire

Im a sophomore at WVU. Im thinking about transferring and changing majors though.


----------



## Revierypone

I'm a third year at Northeastern University (you silly people and your year titles. We at Northeastern are too good for your sophomore and your junior labels!) 
Majoring in English with a minor in Journalism. Another possible minor in Cinema Studies.


----------



## sazzie

Art Institute, 2 year, Interior design (I hate the school and the interior design classes)

But I'm transferring to another school after this quarter and completely changing my major. I want to be in communications for my major and not stuck in a class sketching a room in different perspectives!


----------



## vidory

first year at the university of western ontario studying science


----------



## mintz

First semester at community college and I'm still not sure what I want to do so I'm going for my Associates Degree in General Studies. I'd love to get some kind of typing or proofreading job


----------



## forkandspoon

I'm in my final year of Professional Writing at Algonquin College. It's a very good program, but a little more stressing than one would expect.


----------



## laurelisavantgarde

(removed by me for privacy reasons)


----------



## allie j

I'm a grad student (on psych leave this semester) in bioengineering.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

I'm on an internship in between my third year and fourth year for civil engineering at the university of Calgary.


----------



## cat001

Nottingham Trent University - BSc (Hons) Zoo Biology - Year 2

Had to re-take year 1 and am now re-taking year 2 so this is technically my 4th year!


----------



## Laila

I was in my Jr year at Northwestern State University, Wildlife Biology major, but now I go to a prestigious language school on the west coast. It's extremely difficult, not just in general but because of my SA.


----------



## funkyy

i'm doing food science n technology. . ( find it meaningless) i cant really imagine myself as a science person.


----------



## Elz

I'm in the Mathematics/Applied Mathematics program here at the University of Toronto. I don't know anything about other universities, but it's extremely difficult to make any kind of human connection here. If I didn't know any better, I would believe you if you were to tell me that it's *especially* challenging to be social at this school.


----------



## Jenchu

Currently at a 2yr college (Houston Community College). Majoring in Visual Arts in Design and transferring to either Texas A & M or University of North Texas in Fall 2011.


----------



## SociallyBroken

High school ..... senior


----------



## Judith

Molecular biology degree. I should've finished this year but I'm gonna stay an extra year to get all the pre-med requirements done.


----------



## kangarabbit

I am a second year at a university in San Diego, currently majoring in General Biology (pre-med).


----------



## Cheesecake

I'm in my first year at Georgia State University. My major is undecided. So ... I really don't know where I'm headed.


----------



## Mariee

Junior year majoring in Medical Management


----------



## ThisGuy

2nd year transfer student (i.e. 5th year senior) from Saddleback College (Mission Viejo, Orange County, CA). I'm currently a Computer Engineering major at UCSD (University of California, San Diego). Though I may switch to Computer Science because it might be a bit less of a pain in the neck. Nerd factor about the same. xD Fortunately, I'm not a nerd. :banana


----------



## KillaKem

Second Year Maths and Physics major, im going to change my major to Electrical engineering though.


----------



## ValiantThor

photography, at antonelli insitute of art and photography


----------



## ForeverInBloom

I'm a junior in high school planning to become a physician and planning to attend Johns Hopkins University. My dream school and working hard to make myself be the best I can be.


----------



## dontworrybehappy

I'm in my third semester at a community college. I'm in Liberal Arts right now.


----------



## astrophysics

university of southern mississippi, majoring in physics, eventually in astrophysics, and minoring likely in math by default


----------



## LostOrchid

I'm a Freshman at The University of New England. I'm majoring in medical biology with plans of going to vet school after this.


----------



## Hello22

Bachelor of Science


----------



## Manning

cell and moleculuar Biology 

particular interest in animal phisiology


----------



## etruscansunset

*Law School and SA do NOT mix*



pbmax said:


> Just finished first semester of law school. Pretty tough for someone with SA... especially with all the "manufactured" social events and parties and extreme emphasis on booze!


I'm in law school too, actually just doing grad research now (already got the degree). I'd like to stand up tall and say "I survived law school with SA, best decision of my life!!." But I can't honestly do that. Nearly every second of every day, even when not in class, became hell for me. The stress and anxiety built up to levels I didn't know existed. Constant sweating, crazy thoughts, suicidal fantasies, fear of leaving my apartment, fear of moving (for instance, if I was studying in the library at a certain table, it took a lot of courage for me to stand up and move). Complete hell.

The worst part is, when I got out I realized many lawyers work 50-60 hours per week, and are expected to be very fast and efficient with their thinking, writing, etc. If I had admitted to myself years ago that I had SA, I would not have gone to law school, especially given the condition of the economy. It's like a dog going to school to become a certified cat. Sure, it's possible, but why not just become a certified dog, that is, become the best at who you are already?

In sum, law school is not for everyone. It is for those who can function in high stress, competitive environments, and not only that, but actually enjoy and get off on it.


----------



## Haydsmom2007

I'm a senior at the university of missouri and I'm getting degree in accounting.


----------



## Aphexfan

Going to Southern Illionois University of Edwardsvill and major in Psych, and Im a junior


----------



## JumpIn

Cornell University, physics major, sophomore


----------



## seahero

Sophomore, Brigham Young University, Chemical Engineering


----------



## She

I'm in third year at University of Sydney, doing an arts degree majoring in history & spanish.


----------



## TunaMelt89

Africana studies and health science concentration on disability studies. Senior and barely any friends to show for it


----------



## atticusfinch

first year, visual arts, york university in toronto


----------



## The Ones

I go to an Engineering school and majoring in Environmental Engineering. It's my second year and I am already losing my mind...


----------



## irascibleone

I'm a senior and want to do a computer science or informatics major, but I have been rejected twice from comp sci - those rejection emails sting so bad...


----------



## LoneWolf53

Majoring in Anthropology, first year, Chicago. 
Debating dropping out since anxiety is taking over my life.


----------



## nycdude

Right now its Electrical Engineering, but i plan on changing it to Computer Engineering or Architecture.


----------



## mus

I'm at Indiana University (sophomore), studying Dietetics, for the time being.


----------



## meanmachine13

I am in my 4th year getting my Criminal Justice degree.


----------



## Tawnee

I'm a junior at Loyola University in Chicago. Double-majoring in English - Creative Writing and Communication Studies, with a minor in Sociology.


----------



## minkoff

SFA
1st year
Major in nursing

Then I plan to go to Baylor to get my masters in anesthesia.


----------



## Monroee

Second year, Psychology Major.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

University of Sydney 1st year 
Arts/Science Psychology Major


----------



## tigerfox

I'm studying a BA (Hons) Fine Art - Sculpture at Manchester School of Art.

Final year and it's intense!


----------



## Amarande

First year studying Criminal Justice, then air force after that. Whether its as career or not i haven't thought that far ahead yet


----------



## meanmachine13

Amarande said:


> First year studying Criminal Justice, then air force after that. Whether its as career or not i haven't thought that far ahead yet


I am graduating with my Criminal Justice degree in about a month. I envy that you know what you want to do afterwards.


----------



## Cruella

BFA Media Art and Design
1. Semester
I want to be an animator.


----------



## alte

nvm, that was too much information.


----------



## InRyanWeTrust

Currently a Junior Majoring in Music Performance at the University of Massachusetts.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses

Sophomore. Bs/ba in accounting and computer science


----------



## factmonger

I'm a Junior and my major is Chinese.


----------



## Namida

I'm a J1(Year 1) at Pioneer Junior College.Taking Science Course- 3H2 subjects and 1 H1 subject.


----------



## Red7027

2nd year in psychology hope it will be able to help me understand myself better.


----------



## Love Minus Zero

I just registered for classes the other day. Starting in the Fall, I'll be studying Dietetics at community college level. Probably won't go any further than that, because I don't think I could handle 4 years of school.


----------



## yogafreak

2nd year in nursing. I plan to get a bachelor's degree shortly after I graduate next May. Then much later down the road I would like to get a master's degree and become a nurse practitioner.


----------



## 4D timespace

Major:Electrical Engineering
Secondary Major: Biomedical Engineering or Materials engineering or Physics (Research)
Minor: music
AimhD


----------



## Moltres

Junior, Philosophy(makes sense to a degree)

UC Berkeley transfer


----------



## RJF

I'm going to transfer to Michigan State University (I was rejected initially, despite my 95th or 99th-ish percentile ACT scores - 2.4 GPA, ftw) in 2012, where I hope to successfully complete a double-major in Astrophysics and Psychology. I'd like to go to medical school after that. Thinking about a psychiatry, neurology, or neuropsychiatry residency.


----------



## half jaw

I'm starting school in May for a degree as a Physical Therapist Assistant


----------



## leave me alone

Law, currently working on bachelor degree. Hate it with passion.


----------



## mike285

Cornell University, nutritional sciences major (premed), freshman


----------



## Gatling

4yr college/ studio art, biochem, bio/ junior

maybe MD or vet school or research....or MFA idk


----------



## Timothy Glaze

I'll be majoring in English Literature this year at St. Andrews - Bombay, India. Hope to start with journalism school after that, if I have the funds to pull it off.


----------



## Epicfailture

Pre-Clinical Laboratory Science/Medical technology

planning to get into a Medical technology program, applying next year. so far i have a 3.41 gpa as a freshman. I hope i can get in.

After I graduate, i hope i can pursue in an advance degree in the applied health fields.


----------



## cybernaut

I'm gonna be a freshman Fall 2011..

College: University of Louisiana 
Major: Computer Science
Minor: Spanish


----------



## lachicaroja

University of Memphis
English Major
Junior


----------



## jeca

Im also majoring in economics


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Im majoring in everything.


----------



## srenee

It's fun seeing what everyone is up to etc. Interesting to see so many psych or soc majors.
I'll be transferring in Sept to a UC, haven't officially decided which one but probably Davis. Will be a junior then. And I'm majoring in sociology, then want to get a Master's in psychology or education.
Good luck to everyone on their educational paths!


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Don't know what a major is but I am studying nutritional science working on a bachelor degree.


----------



## Devdas

I will be starting college this year. My main is Economics


----------



## okaay

My major is Audio Engineering, will be graduating next year.


----------



## daydreamer90

I'm studying a Bachelor of Occupational Therapy and I'm in 2nd Year.


----------



## TheQueenOfNoise

In my country, the school system is a little bit different and I don't really know how to explain..

Well, I'm in a High School. Finishing the first year. (I'm 15). There are eight grades of a primary school in my country (children aged 6 to 15) and then four years of a High School (aged 14 to 19). I'll bother you by explaining this. <.<

Anyway, I'm a First Year of High Schooll! Graphical High School. I love my school.  I have 15 subjects (-.-), including Technology of Educational Profile and Basics of Graphic Design. The other subjects are not so important (English, Maths, Religion, Sports and my native language - the most important in all four years.. And Geography, History, Biology & Ecology, Arts, Chemistry, Physics, Informatics..) It's all theory. We also have practical education once a week.


----------



## VidaDuerme

English Literature. Junior-ish. I have a bad habit of taking classes that have nothing to do with my major, just because I can. 

At this point, I think of my student loan debt as a big screw you to the government. Petty, but there it is.


----------



## lonely metalhead

Majoring in Biology


----------



## shinghan

Was majoring in Biochemistry, but now I'm switching into Architecture and Environmental Studies =D


----------



## Creeps McKinster

High School
Advanced Diploma


Post High school I'm hoping to go to VCU for Environmental Science.


----------



## clouds12

Florida Institute of Technology 
Astronomy/Astrophysics


----------



## gers09

General computing. Need to make my mind for next year though, not sure I want to do programming and move into game development or computer science


----------



## ohMar

Art Institute of california. Majoring in Graphic design. 1st year, second quarter


----------



## Oscar7

Majoring in psychology, so far am about to be a junior in college. Also, I'm minoring in English literature.
I'm attending Metro State.


----------



## uffie

Iam working on my phd in being awesome.


----------



## writer260

This fall, I'm going to be a junior at URI and I'm majoring in English and psychology


----------



## limonlemon

english and psychology, with a minor in biology. Hopefully going into occupational therapy or medical school. If all else fails, I'm going to teach.


----------



## mejustjustin

Sophomore at University of WI Milwaukee. I am studying Accounting.


----------



## penguin runner

Soon to be at UoGuelph Ontario Vet College for vet school! First time I've been excited about school.


----------



## JAkDy

Bachelor of Medicine + Bachelor of Surgery (med degree) at UTas


----------



## Karuni

I'll be a freshman majoring in Biology with an emphasis on Zoology at Northwest Missouri State University this fall.


----------



## Hunterhod

Software Engineering at good ole Auburn University, junior year

War Eagle!


----------



## RollingInTheDeep

Junior, majoring in Nursing.


----------



## AllToAll

Junior at a (very, very) small liberal arts college in Boston. Majoring in English with a minor in French.


----------



## zerogrim

i want to do media arts and animation but i'm in graphic design.


----------



## stephh

Going to start 3rd year of community college and majoring in Psychology.


----------



## rsaeachao21

2nd year @ California State University Chico
Majorsychology/Minor:Child Development


----------



## little_ghoul

Freshmen and studying Anthropology/Sociology


----------



## tranquildream

Senior, graduating in May 2012, majoring in psych


----------



## jr chzbrgr

Somewhat first year Computer Science student at community college in Los Angeles. I am thinking of minoring in Math when I transfer to uni.


----------



## Event Horizon

Currently maths and physics at a community college level but planning to transfer and possibly double major in math and astrophysics. I eventually aim to earn a phd in either of those fields but for now I plan to go to law school following my bachelor's degree.


----------



## Lasair

psychiatric nursing student 1/4 years done


----------



## Tu Cielo

I am going into my third year in community college. I am majoring in Studio Art and I am loving it  I'm hoping to transfer next Spring to Towson University and major in Illustration or Digital Art. I'm so excited.


----------



## crazydom

I'll be transferring from community college to the University of Florida as a Junior this fall. Major is Journalism.


----------



## Octal

Bachelor of Engineering in Electrical Engineering at University of Queensland.


----------



## Bush Baby

I go to an art school on the East coast of the US, and I'm majoring in Illustration. I'm about to be a junior.


----------



## anxiousguy

I am a Senior majoring in Information Technology


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Senior at UNB doing a BBA: Accounting Major


----------



## CreamCheese

mserychic said:


> Thought I had posted in here but guess not.
> 
> Diablo Valley Community College
> Comp Science
> 6th year of 2 woo! :lol


I took an art and english class there. art class. best class ever.


----------



## scorpion91

TCU. Sophmore. History major


----------



## Hoshi

Bachelor of Engineering/Law at University of Sydney.


----------



## Poisoned

Senior at high school. It's not bad... really. I found out I scored high enough on my PSAE so I get open campus and I don't have to sit alone at lunch. I hate my p.e class though. =/


----------



## Koopaatroopa

Going into grade 12. My best subject is Media arts and I do independent graphic design.


----------



## TallGirl

University of Illinois, psych major... but since I transferred from DePaul last year my credits got all screwy so I don't know when I'll graduate.


----------



## chris11757

University of Toledo, computer science, Sophomore.


----------



## regimes

x


----------



## kosherpiggy

freshman at middlesex county college studying psychology


----------



## Misfits

physics major at a California university


----------



## The Silent 1

Sophomore, Computer Science major.


----------



## obsidianavenger

currently in a community college, major is biochemistry. hoping to transfer to cal poly slo!


----------



## Monroee

I wanted to update.

I'm a Psychology Major at community college.

I'm going to transfer to Temple University in Philadelphia to Double Major in Psychology & French.

I'm in my second year, third semester of college.


----------



## hiimstephanie

Is anyone else at Penn? I'm a freshman at the New Student Orientation right now. I don't know what I'm going to major in yet. I'm really nervous and I need to meet some new people. lol I know I'm not, but I feel like I'm the only person here who's anxious or shy.


----------



## JenN2791

Not sure if I've posted here before.... but here we go:

I go to California State University of Fullerton
Majoring in broadcast journalism. I was originally a graphic design major but I got bored of art and having to work from my desk, sooo I'd rather do something more active that would also help me in the long run with beating social anxiety.

I just started my 3rd year 2 wks ago as well.


----------



## zicoz

I probably don't count as a "student", but I'm currently taking math and physics so I can apply for some engineering course next year.


----------



## frillylove

Second (but not last) year at community college.

I'm planning on transferring to a university and majoring in nursing.


----------



## barczyl

Electronics Engineering Technician Diploma - From Niagara College

Working on my Instrumentation and Control Engineering Technician, this is my last year. - Fleming College


----------



## Escape Artist

Junior at NIU, Geology


----------



## Kitsongirl

Sophmorse in high school. Graduate 2014. *plan* on going to clemson, majoring in something within the law enforcement area.


----------



## Kanga

After this semester I'll be a sophomore, hoping to graduate in 2013/2014. My major is MIS management information systems.


----------



## LittleBearBrah

Sophomore at UC Berkeley, majoring in Civil and Environmental Engineering.


----------



## blue the puppy

4th year grad student 
studying child development


----------



## Jess2

2nd year majoring in Biochemistry


----------



## shyyguyy

Last year of med school


----------



## Lyrical Lonely

High school senior, sophomore at my community college earning my AA in gen ed. I hope to go to a university in my state and get my BA in Chinese Language and Culture. (To be an interpreter.  )


----------



## incito

graduating 2013
creative writing major


----------



## catcharay

I'm doing Business (Banking and finance) ...I'm optimistic about finishing at the end of 2012
It's taken long but it'll be such an accomplishment


----------



## Event Horizon

double major maths and astrophysics...I'm starting to particularly like subatomic and quantum mechanics more though.


----------



## equiiaddict

Right now I'm attending a community college for 2 years, then I'm transferring to a university to finish up my last 2 years (near my home so I don't have to live in a dumb dorm,) and I'm studying Geography. I want to get a job working for the government analyzing maps and such. It would be good for me since I'm a very visual person - in school that was always my strong point.
At some point I also want to get my Master's, but hopefully I can work on that after I earn my Bachelor's and get a job.


----------



## Hikari

Lyrical Lonely said:


> High school senior, sophomore at my community college earning my AA in gen ed. I hope to go to a university in my state and get my BA in Chinese Language and Culture. (To be an interpreter.  )


I also want to be an interpreter! ^^ i'm going to start studying next year, i was in med school but it wasn't for me, so i hope this goes well. 
good luck 'Lyrical Lonely!


----------



## Lyrical Lonely

Hikari said:


> I also want to be an interpreter! ^^ i'm going to start studying next year, i was in med school but it wasn't for me, so i hope this goes well.
> good luck 'Lyrical Lonely!


Thanks, you too. What language(s) do you want to interpret?


----------



## Hikari

Lyrical Lonely said:


> Thanks, you too. What language(s) do you want to interpret?


Actually i'm not from an english speaking country, my native language is spanish ^^ so at university i'll be studying english language, but i'm also currently studying chinese, japanese, german, french and russian. Hopefully i'll be able to interpret all of them but I'll be happy if i get good enough to interpret just two more languages (besides english-spanish)


----------



## SuperSky

Engineering/4/Aeronautical
FINISHING IN 1 WEEK MUTHA****AAAAAA!
(Although I haven't done exams yet or my compulsory work experience and have to somehow sort that out and find out whether I have to re-enroll in the work experience subject next sem or what, but I don't count that because classes and more importantly, assignments, will be finito!)


----------



## Lyrical Lonely

Hikari said:


> Actually i'm not from an english speaking country, my native language is spanish ^^ so at university i'll be studying english language, but i'm also currently studying chinese, japanese, german, french and russian. Hopefully i'll be able to interpret all of them but I'll be happy if i get good enough to interpret just two more languages (besides english-spanish)


That's so cool. o: I wish I had both the talent and drive to become a polyglot, buuut looks like I'll only be learning two or three languages for now.


----------



## Moon Thief

First year majoring in Biology.


----------



## VaticanWarlock

Arizona State- business


----------



## aNervousGirl

English major with minors in History and French.

Supposed to graduate in 2013, but since I recently chose my major (I'm a junior) I might have to wait a year or two. Looking at 2015.


----------



## jamesarcher

Just graduated from highschool last month. No plans on going on to university.


----------



## Heyrayray

Sophomore San Jose State University majoring in Accounting


----------



## Stephani

CSULA 3rd yr major in nutritional science and minor in psychology


----------



## kt1090

I'm a junior at Marquette University and I'm studying Biomedical Sciences and Physician Assistant Studies.


----------



## baseballdude

Cal Baptist
Class of 2014
Business - Marketing


----------



## soccer8squirell

I'm a freshman at york college of penslyvania and a biology major :]


----------



## rkrocks123

I'm a junior at the University of Michigan, studying Industrial and Operations Engineering


----------



## anthrotex

Getting my BA with an anthropology major/sociology minor.


----------



## Kush

*sadfsdf*

associate's degree in digital media and design


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Starting 2nd year in a few months. Majoring in Economics & finance.


----------



## WhipSkipWaddlyDoo

Awwwwwwww yeah.

Michigan State University
Biochemistry and Molecular Biology Major
Organic Chemistry Minor
Year 5 (Super Senior).
14 Credits to go after this semester and will graduate in spring of '12.

Go Green.............Go White!!!!


----------



## cheeseball

Double majors in European history and political science. Applying for Masters in history, looking to teach in university. How I'm going to stand in an auditorium full of people and teach with SA I've got no friggin' clue.


----------



## Michael91

I'm a third year politics major at Oberlin.


----------



## CityLights89

Pursuing my Bachelor's in Nursing at Houston Baptist University. I'm a fifth year senior, but I am supposed to graduate next May.


----------



## Sigrid

In my second year at University taking a Bachelor of Gender and Women studies. Really amazing. But people like to tease me and call me a feminist lol.


----------



## tanya elizabeth

Just found out I've qualified to graduate from my BA in Development Studies and Culture Change at Macquarie University!


----------



## Onomatopoeia

4th Year accounting major at University of New Brunswick.


----------



## definenormal

Monash uni 
Majoring in psychology and community welfare/counselling  
Love my degree after 3 swaps in major.


----------



## nycdude

Its Engineering Science now.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Planewalker said:


> English and Sociology, at the Faculty of Philosophy of the University of Zagreb.


Sorry to be completely off topic, but what's the University of Zagreb like for sociology and in general? (I'm about to start studying sociology and hope to do exchange there in a couple of years.)


----------



## blissful

Sophomore year, chemistry major, pre-med.


----------



## TheRainListener

First year graduate student in Psychology at a public university in Connecticut.


----------



## pbandjam

Computer Science at a Community College. 2nd year undergrad.


----------



## laura024

Junior psychology major / English literature minor


----------



## teadrinker

Nursing major at McMaster University. Considering minor in psychology. Would eventually love to get into counselling.


----------



## eduvangogh

Nursing. I would enjoy it more if there weren't 80+ people on the class. I hate that fact more that heavy classwork involved.


----------



## anotherusername

Graphic design, 3rd year, university.


----------



## kittenamos

I'm a Freshman at Salisbury University. Right now I am planning on majoring in TV Animation.


----------



## wesdtrack

2nd year student in 5 year program for Masters in Electrical and Computer Engineering. Minor in physics. WPI in Mass


----------



## musicChild1991

2 year, mechanical engineering


----------



## laurelisavantgarde

(removed by me for privacy reasons)


----------



## Slytherclaw

In the fall I'll be going to a community college for a year or two before I transfer, and I'll be studying humanities/liberal arts...because they don't have anything related to what I want to do, linguistics, and I figured that'd be the closest I'd get for now. :/


----------



## lightsout

UCSD, Ecology Behavior & Evolution Biology, first year after grad.


----------



## littlerivers

I did one year of a fine arts degree, major in painting. I am on my third year of an arts degree, double major in film/TV/media and psych.


----------



## Retronia

I am a "History and Interpretation of art & aesthetics" studet with minor in "philosphy, psychology and german."
Love it


----------



## monkeymadd

Lancaster University (in the UK)
First year
Studying Biological sciences with biomedicine


----------



## gorbulas

I replied earlier in this thread in 2005, wow! well I went back to school.
I am in a Veterinary Technology program, first year. hopefully graduate next year.


----------



## quietmusicman

2 year college in florida, studying hospitality management


----------



## Elahe

Last semester of 2y MA program in English and American literature, writing my thesis


----------



## Paradoxic

Johns Hopkins University/Freshman/currently planning on Economics major with entrepreneurship minor.


----------



## squall78

Got an AS in Aviation to be an ATC, transferring credits to UW or WWU for an Economics major. Haven't picked a minor but probably in History or Japanese.


----------



## sparkplug74

2nd year majoring in Information Technology. Although I'm seriously considering switching to Computer Science.


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

currently sitting 10th grade in high school.


----------



## jadorepomme86

I'm a sophomore. My major is English and my minors are Art History and History.


----------



## Divsix

I am a freshman at the University of Louisiana at Lafayette. I am majoring in Computer Science. I do not have a minor planned.


----------



## cajunkikin

University of Michigan 
Sophomore
Chemical Engineering


----------



## tsahi

im a first year , at the university of technology, studying Fashion Designing. there isn't any motivation at all. but im pulling myself through as much as i can


----------



## ahoyhoyable

Psychology. No surprises there.


----------



## Kclayne

I'm a junior majoring in elementary education.


----------



## sucre

Graphic design, just finished Associated in Digital Media Design. Now going for the BA.


----------



## Xmsbby

Cool. I'm a Junior at some University, majoring in Natural Science, almost there!


----------



## Deathsmelody

Weber State University
Second Year
Computer Science Major emphasis on Software Engineering


----------



## iluvpurpleandpugs

I'm a first-semester nursing student at the local college. However, it is not my first semester in college. I have all of my generals under my belt and actually qualify for an AD in liberal arts.


----------



## Cubby

Set to be a freshman next year studying either architecture or landscape architecture.


----------



## AnnikaC

Currently a first year studying dentistry


----------



## EmergencyChocolate

I am a sophomore, and I was accepted into the nursing program at my school last week. Yippee! :boogie


----------



## pua

Film major second year at San Diego State University, might be thinking going back to pysch though.


----------



## Samtrix

Got my B.Sc in agricultural and environmental science, hoping to eventually do a Master of Herbology course through GCNM distance program.


----------



## SunflowerSutra

I'm currently a sophomore at a Christian college. I'm studying social work, ironically. :rofl


----------



## gusstaf

I'm taking a break from college right now (due to SA and depression related problems). I have about 18 credits left and am considering finishing up part-time while I live at home. My school is a little over an hour drive from where I live, so it could be done. 

I changed majors several times but ended up settling on Library Science and English.


----------



## TheDaffodil

TheDaffodil said:


> Currently:
> Howard Community College.
> Freshman.
> Early Childhood Education (certification)
> 
> Next year:
> College of Notre Dame of MD.
> Elementary Education with dual certification in Early Childhood (BA/MAT).


Amazing how things change, haha.

I'm at the same place but I'm in my second year of studying sociology (AA). I don't know where I'm going in 2013...I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Olesya

ASU, sophomore in psychology


----------



## j a m

undergrad at the school of the art institute of chicago
junior
fine art/ art education

being there has made my SA flare out of proportion, I feel like a totally different person for the worse, lost. I wonder if I can make it in the art world or education world with this problem and I'm scared for my future.
I'm studying comic book art and see a glimmer of hope for a future that includes communication with the world through that media.


----------



## Tentative

Mechanical engineering.


----------



## Daylight

Ball State University, Sophomore, Social Work

Was planning on joining the AmeriCorps or teaching English overseas after I graduate.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Junior bachelor of multidisciplinary studies


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

K-State University
Psychology (Originally Electrical Engineer)
Junior


----------



## CMPS

Accounting


----------



## how slow the wind

Bachelor of Arts in Sociology. I was only doing it with the intention of completing a 1 year Diploma in Education(primary). They've just announced they're discontinuing them the year I graduate, so I have to take a 2 year Masters degree. I wish I could go back in time and just do a simple Bachelor of Education and not have to spend so much time in University...


----------



## ilikebooks

Honours B.Sc in chemistry (originally biochemistry), minor in physics.


----------



## kittenchickenkitchen

Major: Mathematics and Philosophy. Neither very convenient for someone with social anxiety. 
I go to a large state school, where I'm anonymous.


----------



## MF Doom

University of Ghent
I'm majoring in Political Sciences, minor will probably be International Politics


----------



## thewall

Medical Dietetics.


----------



## Loving

I'm senior at McNeese State University.
Major: Accounting


----------



## yryt

CS


----------



## Drek

University of Calgary
Second Year (But I took a year at a community college first)
Major: History
Minor: Psychology

I want to be a teacher.


----------



## mzLizC

Bachelor of Nursing 2nd Yr =)


----------



## jp896

Was Accounting before SA was blown out of proportion.


----------



## aa988

Rutgers Newark NJ, Chemistry major, Biology minor, Pre-Veterinary, going to junior year.


----------



## candybar

1st year International Hospitality Management


----------



## meanwhile

English Lit/Cultural Studies, 4th year. Heightened social anxiety/inability to identify with people makes it hard to also identify with characters in novels, therefore my motivation to do well in school has been affected in a very insidious way. Hah.


----------



## seaport

English Major/Sociology Minor


----------



## ForeverInBloom

If everything goes well, I'll be a freshman at The University of Texas at Austin.


----------



## Marlon

San Diego State University, transferring as a Junior


----------



## Kaylee23

WCU Junior, communication sciences and disorders (speech pathology) with a minor in creative writing. -_- not to keen on the speech pathology bit, but Interpreting school is only three semesters away !


----------



## achelle92

I'm currently majoring in psychology.


----------



## Ameizing

First year commerce, majoring in accounting and finance


----------



## TobeyJuarez

im going into my sophmore year of college, BME


----------



## maykay14

i will be second year and my major is photography


----------



## DassaultRafale

*Course*

Education Major in History


----------



## iheartkpop

I'm attending college at a community college my second year. I don't know my major yet, still deciding on that.


----------



## cybernaut

Changed my major for the *THIRD* time today. I changed it to Spanish, and it's something that I can see myself sticking with lol.

I will also be a Sophomore in Fall 2012.


----------



## ameyyy

Lost_in_the_Ivy said:


> Just figured there should be a thread for basic info like this. High school people/other school included. I think it would be cool to know. Ill go first...
> 
> Im a senior at the University of Maryland, major is economics with a side track in statistics (4 courses).
> 
> Alright, looking forward to seein others info.


i graduated from university of california engineering
class of 2008

major mechanical engineering 
minor micro economics


----------



## ThatLonerChick

I plan to major in communication disorders, then get a master's in speech pathology.


----------



## CotLem

I'm going to be a sophomore for Fall 2012. I attend University of North Carolina at Wilmington and majoring in Entrepreneurship and Business Development and minoring in Leadership Studies. I hope to start my own business in the area!


----------



## Neo1234

B.TECH in electrical and electronics engineering . =)


----------



## KC11

B.ENG major is aerospace engineering
just finished first year


----------



## Mlochail

SA became too much and was depressed, so I dropped out =)


----------



## UnquietMind

University of California, Davis. Junior. Psychology and Communication


----------



## Citrine

Exercise Science (pre-physical therapy). Just finished my third year...halfway there.


----------



## DMIND11

I am attending DeVry University for a Bachelor's degree in Computer Science.


----------



## Cam1

Sophomore at the University of Southern Maine, going for Physical Therapy.


----------



## Ayven

Having finished my undergrad last year.. I get to post in this thread again! (How exciting!)

Graduate studies in Ecosystem Restoration!


----------



## Listen

Veterinary Technology--1st year
Penn Foster Career School


----------



## silentk

Freshman at Georgia Highlands College.
I'm unsure of my major, but I'm thinking about Education with a minor in German or majoring in Global Studies with a minor in German.


----------



## vulgarrobot

Sophomore. Public Relations major.


----------



## the fella

I'm a senior at University of Cincinnati. Double major in cell/molecular biology and German Studies. I'm currently looking into graduate school for my German MA. Then I hope to get into medical school.


----------



## lookingforthemagic

I'm a freshman at Loyola Marymount University in Los Angeles. Majoring in Screenwriting, might minor in Spanish. Not sure yet.


----------



## BakaNoSaru

Im a perpetual student. aka... Doing my Ph.D in Computer System Security. @ University in the UK.


----------



## miminka

I'm a freshman at the University of Toronto.. my subjects of study are elementary linguistics, European history, philosophy, visual concepts, and art history. Depending on what I take a liking to the most this year, I am considering doing a major in fine arts and a minor in history.


----------



## bg09

Chemistry, I give all my money to UCLA so by the time I graduate I'll be over 100k+ in debt... yay for school!!


----------



## jennij

TU
rising junior
majoring in telecommunications


----------



## definesolitude

First year law student. SA and law school....horrible combination.


----------



## Tangerine

I am a freshmen at community college, and am taking general studies. I eventually want to go to IU for languages and linguistic anthropology.


----------



## CefaliK

Sophomore at a community college. Hopefully I have my major picked out by the end of the semester. Wanting to transfer to a university in the spring, if not, then in the fall for sure.


----------



## CityLights89

I finally graduated! But now I can no longer say I'm student. Now I'm just unemployed. (


----------



## Dreww

junior at University of Cincinnati, majoring in IT


----------



## Brenee

I'm a senior set to graduate this Spring if things go right http://igg.me/p/223348?a=989426


----------



## Mossy Autumn

3rd year, majoring in nursing.


----------



## antarsecrane

Junior
Stanford
computer science
biochemistry
kind of a weird mix


----------



## Wurli

I'm a senior at Arizona State University, majoring in Biological Sciences with a minor in Design Studies/Industrial Design. I've got med school coming up after I'm done here. I hope...


----------



## RogerPezman

I'm a junior at UCF double majoring in math and statistics(I am looking to be a college professor or Statistiscian) -- I just got transfered from Seminole State College;and UCF's main campus is gargantuan (2nd largest in the country I believe) with an enrollment of about 60,000 students. Hopefully, I can make it out alive and sane with a master's degree or two lol.


----------



## genes1s

Sophomore at University of Toronto, Finance & Economics specialist
not cheap


----------



## Annvdb

3rd year combined with 2nd, sociology in Belgium, university


----------



## lavandula

I major in Psychology in my second year at Holy Family University.


----------



## Charmander

1st year, Forensic Computing, Birmingham City University


----------



## toscaboo

biology student at a mystery university  in first year of a 4 year masters degree.


----------



## WD3

3rd year student at Georgia State, working towards and accounting degree.


----------



## Cam1

toscaboo said:


> biology student at a mystery university  in first year of a 4 year masters degree.


4 year Biology masters sounds really intense! I'm doing a Bachelors in Biology in 4 years and that's demanding enough for me lol. Have you gotten to Organic Chem yet? It redefines Hell.

Good luck to ya.


----------



## Icestorm

Doing a HND (Which is 2/3 of a degree) at Solihull College in Business IT.


----------



## bg09

Cam1 said:


> 4 year Biology masters sounds really intense! I'm doing a Bachelors in Biology in 4 years and that's demanding enough for me lol. Have you gotten to Organic Chem yet? It redefines Hell.
> 
> Good luck to ya.


<3 ochem, biochem was terribad tho
planning to get masters degree in organic chem


----------



## Cam1

bg09 said:


> <3 ochem, biochem was terribad tho
> planning to get masters degree in organic chem


Good luck! I've still got biochem to look forward too... ugh lol.


----------



## mario11

2nd year economics and finance student at University of Amsterdam


----------



## Celliott

Northern Arizona University / Junior / Psychology/Social Work


----------



## deletedaccount12345

I just graduated in the spring with my BA in History/Anthropology from the University of Winnipeg. I am thinking of going back to school for a culinary arts degree though.


----------



## HilarityEnsues

Thomas Nelson Community College 
Automotive Technology 2 Year certificate program 

Currently in my second semester. Despite the SA and my mental illness I'm still top in the class, Teacher calls me his pet and fellow students call me "the brain".


----------



## Yankees19

3rd year, major in Psychology and minor in Criminology at University of Ottawa


----------



## mesmerize

3rd philosophy


----------



## .95596

Cam1 said:


> 4 year Biology masters sounds really intense! I'm doing a Bachelors in Biology in 4 years and that's demanding enough for me lol. Have you gotten to Organic Chem yet? It redefines Hell.
> 
> Good luck to ya.


I'm a Biology major too in my 4th and final year at my university's honors college- Hallelujah! For me Organic Chemistry I and II weren't too bad, just a lot of memorization and long nights drawing different reactions and reagents, lol. We actually had to take a standardized ACS test at the end of the school year that covered O-chem I and II, which was a nightmare. Hopefully I will get accepted into my Masters of Science in Public Health graduate program for next fall!


----------



## xxbluejay21

SJSU 2nd year, CS


----------



## tress

im a junior at the university of memphis studying criminal justice


----------



## lizdecember

shyguy1990 said:


> I'm a Biology major too in my 4th and final year at my university's honors college- Hallelujah! For me Organic Chemistry I and II weren't too bad, just a lot of memorization and long nights drawing different reactions and reagents, lol. We actually had to take a standardized ACS test at the end of the school year that covered O-chem I and II, which was a nightmare. Hopefully I will get accepted into my Masters of Science in Public Health graduate program for next fall!


Thats what i want to do! im a bio major in my 3rd year an i want to get my masters in public health


----------



## lizdecember

UMHB, 3rd year biology major


----------



## polkaspot

I'm a first year masters student in library and information science.


----------



## hawkeyefreak

Vancouver Film School: Writing for Film & Television. It's an intensive 12 month program from January to December. I'm on my last term, less than 2 months to go!


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf

Well I'm not in college yet but I've already applied as a major in Actuarial Science (it has to do with math/statistics/probability in case you don't know) to Drake University, University of Nebraska-Lincoln and University of Illinois-Urbana.

I haven't decided which school to attend yet but I've been accepted into all 3 of them (surprisingly)...


----------



## hypestyle

maj.- mass communications; min.- broadcasting. Roughly 5 weeks out from finishing; I'm glad, I will hope this will lead to good things. Wish me blessings.


----------



## ulecka13

Graduated Summa Cum Laude in anthropology from Rutgers in January, and have started a Masters program in Social Studies Education also at Rutgers.


----------



## nathalex01

First year microbial biotechnology at UQ.


----------



## IJustWantToBeOK

Mcmaster University
Majoring in science, minoring in math!
anyone else at McMaster?


----------



## ShyApple

University of British Columbia
Majoring in computer sciences under the faculty of arts. I am half way through my degree.


----------



## FalkenWolf

Master's in Social Work @ Southern Connecticut State University, first year


----------



## SnowSunRainClouds

UofC: 
Bachelor of Arts majoring in Sociology (thinking of adding a second major, perhaps in Urban Studies) and I might minor in something like history or anthropology. 

1st year right now, so these aren't set in stone.


----------



## Cam1

Southern Maine/Biology/2nd year

Transferring out of state next year.


----------



## Silent Ninja 88

USC (University of South Carolina). I'm in my first year and I will be majoring in Computer Science with a minor in music :boogie


----------



## Eversosweeten

Second year grad student studying school psychology. This year is particuraly difficult due to role playing counseling courses in front of the class :/


----------



## emulata

Santa Clara U, junior, majoring in psych!


----------



## Daisy Doo

I am an accounting major and this hopefully is my last year at Southern Utah University.


----------



## Daisy Doo

I am an accounting major and this hopefully is my last year at Southern Utah University.


----------



## meanmachine13

Spent 2 years getting a math degree. Then 2 years to get my Criminal Justice Degree. Now I am in my first year of a Legal Assistant Diploma program and in a few years I hope to be working towards my Law Degree.


----------



## smartyx101

I'm double majoring in music performance and mathematics at the University of Connecticut, and I'm a freshman. I'm excited, also scared, and it will probably take me five years to finish, but I ended up doing two things I'm passionate about. Not sure where I'll go for grad school but I don't need to worry about that quite yet.


----------



## TrappedInMyThoughts

Kaplan University Majoring in Criminal Justice, Should be finished with my Degree by OCT next Year


----------



## NightRunner

First-year biochemistry major at Saint Michael's College.


----------



## whatwouldharveydo

Go to McMaster University for engineering. Hello to my fellow Marauder a couple of posts back!


----------



## AlphaHydrae

First year at Trent, general arts 
:no


----------



## ci444ci

2nd year in college,Towson U, my major is Sociology/Anthropology with a concentration in Criminal Justice


----------



## anomaly88

One semester left at this community college then transferring to tx state. Getting my BA, prolly in marketing or management and entrepreneurship. Hoping to be a Pharm Rep and do something with medicine..


----------



## bwilliams59

Sophomore at Indiana State, majoring in Nursing.


----------



## Dunban

I'm a 2nd year Linguistics major.


----------



## Nico Robin

I'm a freshman at Boston University. I'm thinking about majoring in Bio-medical engineering, not 100% sure yet though.


----------



## Arthur Dent

Mechanical Engineering, 3rd year.


----------



## Otherside

Upper Sixth at college. The Uk version of "Senior in High School." I'm studying History, Biology, Chemistry.


----------



## lzzy

Law at the university of Leuven (might not ring a bell, but it's known in Europe)
not sure what my major will be (I stlll have a lot of time to decide) but probably something along the lines of european law


----------



## soulvelocity

I'm a Senior at Michigan College of Beauty for Cosmetology. Once I am done in the summer I will be attending a 4 year.


----------



## J_Duece

LaGuardia Community College, Liberal Arts:Social Science is my major going on my 4th year, I've been here way too long lol. When I first enrolled I didn't really know what I wanted to do, so I kind of slacked off and procrastinated, my first couple years, causing me to fail and having to repeat a few classes. This should be last semester, after I graduate, I want to go for a Nutrition program at a 4 year college.


----------



## Sheeshle

PhD in biology. I studied part time so that is the reason for my advanced years. I am currently writing my thesis, well should be, but am procrastinating on here instead.


----------



## jayd1979

Diablo Valley College- Sports Medicine as Bachelor's

Physician's Assistant- Hopefully for masters


----------



## Willow Dryad

Just started community college, planning to transfer to Indiana University in a couple of years and study opera/musical theater/maybe violin. Opera is my main thing though.


----------



## cookiedoodle

First-year majoring in computer science and molecular bio


----------



## rumbleroar

Nutrition, 3rd Year, University of Guelph


----------



## Farhan

first year computer Engineering.... Going to become and Engineer


----------



## TheTraveler

I am a cell biology major with a minor in law in hopes of going to vet school after.


----------



## F S

I start university in about a month. I'm doing a Bachelor of Arts, majoring in Creative Writing and Screen.


----------



## nullptr

I'm graduating HS in 2014, but I already know what I want to major in, Computer Science with a minor in artificial intelligence and possibly Cog Sci with a minor in Ancient Studies, Military History. As to colleges I know MIT is out of my reach, Either Stanford or Carnegie Mellon, if not then in order of importance UC Berkeley, University of Washington, Maybe Uni of British Columbia(I think tuition is cheaper in Canada, eh), or Texas A&M(as I live in texas, please save me!)


----------



## nullptr

antarsecrane said:


> Junior
> Stanford
> computer science
> biochemistry
> kind of a weird mix


You went to stanford, what did it take to get in?


----------



## toutenkarthon

I finished my History degree last December. I should be receiving my degree soon.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

UTEP, Junior,Major in Math, Psychology, and Health Promotion


----------



## Letmebe

Two year school for graphic design but I feel my work is useless and full of fail.


----------



## sadPhDstudent

I am in the criminology Phd program at the University of Florida. It was a big mistake accepting their offer because I am not really interested in criminology. I accepted their offer because there is a faculty member who does research similar to mine. I have no idea why she is in the criminology department. She has a PhD in social psychology. To make matters worse, I was assigned a different faculty adviser.


----------



## snapethemusical

Freshman at SJU in Philly and I'm majoring in English. Any one else in Philly?


----------



## RadioheadGirl

York university - Health management going to take television production in Seneca in September


----------



## Paperwren

I'm a first year biology(BSc not BA) major.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I'm in idiots school for idiots.


----------



## mca90guitar

Broome community college. Lib arts going to try to get into lineman school and get a apprenticeship with NYSEG. If I went back to college it would most likely be for econ or BA


----------



## scorpion91

School: Texas State University-San Marcos
Year: Second Semester Junior
Major: History
Minor: Anthropology

I might get a MA here, and then maybe try to get a PHD at UT-Austin.


----------



## emdew

scorpion91 said:


> School: Texas State University-San Marcos
> Year: Second Semester Junior
> Major: History
> Minor: Anthropology
> 
> I might get a MA here, and then maybe try to get a PHD at UT-Austin.


Hey! I'm also an anthropology minor.
Major is in Public Health.
What kind of classes have you taken for anthro so far?


----------



## Stradivari

Switching From business to Musical Performance at the University of British Columbia. Hoping to become a music teacher and work in a professional symphony. Minor would be in economics


----------



## vienna812

University College London, second year of four, Russian and History. 
Seriously regretting joint honours.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth

I am currently at a community college majoring in biology. This is my end year full-time and I wont be transferring until like 2015 because of the science I have to take, I may even end up with a minor in chem with all the courses I have to take. I am going to apply to the nursing program just to see if I get in but if not, I will get my Masters in Physicians Assisting.


----------



## ForeverInBloom

scorpion91 said:


> School: Texas State University-San Marcos
> Year: Second Semester Junior
> Major: History
> Minor: Anthropology
> 
> I might get a MA here, and then maybe try to get a PHD at UT-Austin.


Lol, I'm a freshman undergrad at UT Austin, haha.


----------



## handsupmidnight

I go to a private university somewhere in the continental United States. I'm a junior. I don't know what my major is yet.


----------



## phillyy

Villanova University 
2015
Nursing


----------



## SandWshooter

University of Houston
2nd semester of Sophomore year
Business


----------



## Katya92

I'm studying History with History of Art, year 2 (out of 3).


----------



## Miyu

I'm studying pharmacy, 3rd year out of 5. ^^


----------



## MoonlitMadness

3rd year student at Reading University studying English Literature


----------



## Limmy

University of Guelph
2nd Year
Commerce


----------



## lzzy

University of Leuven (Belgium)
1st year
Faculty of Law


----------



## brigidpont

Graphic design, business, and traditional art @ School of Advertising Art <3 I love it.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

San Francisco State University
3rd Year
Geography and Environmental studies (double major)


----------



## Cam1

University of Southern Maine for Biology (Human concentration).


----------



## millenniumman75

*I hope you guys notice the intelligence factor if these majors (I have a BS in Computer Science myself - in the Engineering field).
It's pretty impressive.

Don't let SA be barrier to your success.


----------



## kaleenie

I'm at a public university in Virginia studying Human Nutrition, Foods, and Exercise Sciences with a double major in Psychology. Right now I'm all over the place with what I want to do as a career.


----------



## happier

English Literature, final year undergrad.


----------



## katie93

English Philology, first year


----------



## Randomdood13

Philosophy, 2nd year, Cardiff uk.


----------



## Astrofreak6

Law, 4th year, in Lisbon (Portugal)


----------



## alissadisa

I have finish my high school.and this iam joined University of Toronto in the commerce program.


----------



## david999

I am a graduated student........ My major was IT.........


----------



## untelena

Hi I study Biologie and Archäologie at the University in Vienna (Austria)
They are both bachelor's programme and Im already at the beginning of the 5 year and I still need 2 more years to finish one of them.
It is hard to sign in for a course, where I know there are less people and I and my lack of knowledge get noticed.


----------



## Tui

I'm in my second year of my double major in Applied statistics and Operations research. Fairly boring stuff..


----------



## I AmWhatI Am

Hey im doing a BSc in Computer Science and Information Systems and in my 2nd year


----------



## s12345

That information is private. I don't understand why anyone would ask this.


----------



## s12345

Tui said:


> I'm in my second year of my double major in Applied statistics and Operations research. Fairly boring stuff..


Should I read this as that you find it boring? Why do you not study something that you love.. your education should be an enjoyment, not an endurance.


----------



## Shanai

I'm in high school in year 12 studying French, Philosophy, English and Legal Studies.


----------



## Teboribi

Physics and computer science


----------



## finallyisee

Forced myself into a communications major to help me overcome my personal communication struggles and grow as a person. Minoring in Marketing. Really wish I could have done something in the arts such as Graphic Design or Photography because that is my passion. I also would love to do Nutrition.. I am a health enthusiast.


----------



## Biosyn

I will be double majoring in Mathematics and Computer Science.


----------



## elle3

Senior psychology/sociology double major.


----------



## DarkIceDragon

Sophomore (10th year) in High school with Mathematics, English, Physics, Chemistry, Biology, History & Civics, Geography, Computer Science & a Foreign Language.


----------



## Lelii046

Senior year in high school, thank goodness...


----------



## JoeRamone

Final year of University, studying Humanities. Only realised I hated the course after 18 months, but was financially committed.


----------



## swampchild

I'm in my 3rd year at Queen's University, majoring in Global Development. Not really enjoying it, will be doing Journalism at grad school.


----------



## LabLuv

Junior at UConn. Majoring in animal science


----------



## loophole

I work. I'm 31 I'm a parent a husband and a worker. I'm also bipolar sad and gad...


----------



## JoLeWo

I like that this forum started in 2004. It'd be interesting to see where those who posted then are at now! 

I'm in my second year at Lancaster University (UK) studying Criminology.


----------



## Tui

s12345 said:


> Should I read this as that you find it boring? Why do you not study something that you love.. your education should be an enjoyment, not an endurance.


Nah I phrased that wrong. 

I love maths and everything that comes with problem solving, it's just not challenging at the moment. I just have to get the ground work done so I can start doing the good stuff


----------



## nwet96

I'm a Junior in High School, but my major is figured out and will be declared Freshman year. I will major in economics and am looking at attending either Yale University, The University of Michigan (Ann Arbor), or The University of Chicago.


----------



## Randomdood13

JoLeWo said:


> I like that this forum started in 2004. It'd be interesting to see where those who posted then are at now!
> 
> I'm in my second year at Lancaster University (UK) studying Criminology.


Criminology sounds really interesting. I'm considering when I finish my Philosophy degree maybe going onto forensic psychology.


----------



## GeddyCat

I'm in my second semester at local community college. My major is Medical Office Administration. I just started going back last semester, I had taken a year off because what I was doing before (computer information technology) i realized it wasn't for me. 

I didn't even think I would be going back to school until life hit me hard and I realized I need to better myself.

So now I am back and have only 2 semesters to go before i get my associate's degree in Medical Office Administration. I hope to be working behind a desk in an air conditioned room with no one hardly bothering me and using my mind.:cup


----------



## GeddyCat

loophole said:


> I work. I'm 31 I'm a parent a husband and a worker. I'm also bipolar sad and gad...


hey what kind of work do you do? I am in school but i work too. I work in a factory in the plastic injection molding department. I inspect and pack the keys that have plastic on them


----------



## Lish3rs

I already have undergraduate degrees, but I am going for a 1-year certificate in Web Development and Design. This is at a community college.


----------



## KittenGoneWild

I'm a sophomore studying chemistry.


----------



## flybirdless

I'm in my first year of a Bachelor of Commerce.
Not from USA or Canada, so not sure what you call it there.
Not doing so great as my SAD makes it hard for me to attend lectures and tutorial


----------



## cafune

Well, I was/am a university dropout (in arts/science, major undeclared). Shall go back this fall, though, for physical and mathematical sciences (likely a double major in mathematics and economics). If I don't stick through it this time, then that's it.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

school: Christian Brothers University 
year: Freshman (would be a sophomore if I had not drop out)
major: Biology


----------



## fIashforward

School: Not posting that here lol
Course: 4 year honours degree in Computer Science, finished year one.

No idea about major; must be different in Ireland


----------



## PoliRay

I am a Nursing Major  
Let's save some lives! <3


----------



## Gamesizer

Computer Science major here (might do a major/minor in Mathematics too)


----------



## Nihongo86

Graduated already with a degree in International Studies with emphasis in Japanese Studies and a Web Design certificate. Hope to return some day for the Global MBA program!


----------



## TheCanadian1

Starting fall 2013, I am beginning a 4 year bachelors degree in Business, majoring Accounting. My ultimate plan is to get my CPA / CA Designation.

I'm moving to a new city, won't know anyone. Hoping the change will shake me up enough to establish myself among new friends. I'm terrified.

Attending SAIT in Calgary, Alberta


----------



## hanzitalaura

Micronian said:


> University of Western Ontario
> Anthropology IV
> 
> no one in anthropology eh?
> ...typical...


One of my undergrad majors was in Anthropology and Inabsolutely love it! Thinking of pursuing a Ph.D. in cultural or medical Anthro once I finish my
Masters degree.


----------



## Nono441

Gamesizer said:


> Computer Science major here (might do a major/minor in Mathematics too)


Cool stuff, I am doing a double major in comp sci and maths. This is my second year.. dunno if I'll go for a master's degree after a bachelor's, I haven't yet decided. Definitely not doing a PhD though. Don't have the patience for this stuff, coming out fresh of academia at 30+ years old when everyone else has already settled down and earned multiple promotions.. ultimately I'd like to be my own boss but that doesn't seem realistic at the moment.

I mean education is cool and all but I prefer learning on my own. I'm doing uni to facilitate getting a job and to get a baseline education level, but overall self learning is so much better (and infinitely cheaper)

I just don't see myself begging employers to hire me while being a burden for my parents when I don't have that little piece of paper, so I thought better be safe than sorry and acquire it ASAP, if that makes sense.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn

Nono441 said:


> Cool stuff, I am doing a double major in comp sci and maths. This is my second year.. dunno if I'll go for a master's degree after a bachelor's, I haven't yet decided. Definitely not doing a PhD though. Don't have the patience for this stuff, coming out fresh of academia at 30+ years old when everyone else has already settled down and earned multiple promotions.. ultimately I'd like to be my own boss but that doesn't seem realistic at the moment.
> 
> I mean education is cool and all but I prefer learning on my own. I'm doing uni to facilitate getting a job and to get a baseline education level, but overall self learning is so much better (and infinitely cheaper)
> 
> I just don't see myself begging employers to hire me while being a burden for my parents when I don't have that little piece of paper, so I thought better be safe than sorry and acquire it ASAP, if that makes sense.


Sorry to say I don't have advice on your PhD dillemma, but I'm going to ask you for advice instead. I'll be a freshman majoring in comp sci next year, and was wondering how you like the double major in math (I'm considering it). What type of math courses do you take? How difficult is it? How many more math electives does it require? Sorry if this is asking too much, and I know it's different at every school, but I've really liked math in high school (up to calc 2) and am wondering if it stays interesting.

Thank you!


----------



## Nono441

Remnant of Dawn said:


> Sorry to say I don't have advice on your PhD dillemma, but I'm going to ask you for advice instead. I'll be a freshman majoring in comp sci next year, and was wondering how you like the double major in math (I'm considering it). What type of math courses do you take? How difficult is it? How many more math electives does it require? Sorry if this is asking too much, and I know it's different at every school, but I've really liked math in high school (up to calc 2) and am wondering if it stays interesting.
> 
> Thank you!


Well this advice may be only valid for new zealand or even just this university but:
- the math I take is calculus/discrete math/linear algebra and some analysis/topology which is really interesting
- I am also probably going to take a cryptography course next year which is pretty awesome

I pretty much split my courses into two, so 2 math courses and 2 comp sci courses per trimester. Though next trimester I only have 1 math course and 3 comp sci courses because there weren't enough courses to choose from lol

I think the double major is quite a lot of work though. I had to drop my physics minor because it was too much altogether. But if you do them one after the other it should be ok

It is quite difficult but as it interests me it doesn't feel like a chore. That said there are often topics I wish I could skip (like combinatorics :afr)


----------



## Remnant of Dawn

Nono441 said:


> Well this advice may be only valid for new zealand or even just this university but:
> - the math I take is calculus/discrete math/linear algebra and some analysis/topology which is really interesting
> - I am also probably going to take a cryptography course next year which is pretty awesome
> 
> I pretty much split my courses into two, so 2 math courses and 2 comp sci courses per trimester. Though next trimester I only have 1 math course and 3 comp sci courses because there weren't enough courses to choose from lol
> 
> I think the double major is quite a lot of work though. I had to drop my physics minor because it was too much altogether. But if you do them one after the other it should be ok
> 
> It is quite difficult but as it interests me it doesn't feel like a chore. That said there are often topics I wish I could skip (like combinatorics :afr)


Ok thanks alot! I actually find cryptography really interesting so I'm hoping to be able to take some courses in that as well.

I'll probably just start out on a normal comp sci path, taking my free electives in math courses and go from there. If I like the electives, then I'll go for the double major, otherwise I could probably just tack on math as a minor. Sometimes I wish I could major in comp sci, math, physics, and electrical engineering all at once.


----------



## NJada

Going into my sophomore year
Majoring in Health Science: Substance Abuse & Addictions


----------



## nila11

chrisman19 nice to meet you, i am nila and newly joining this forum i would like to share my knowledge and getting with others. hope our forum communication approved best for him. takecare


----------



## Frostbite

Grad school purgatory. finished the coarse work, just writing a thesis


----------



## enfield

math major. finished my first year of college. i think my chances of graduating are low. i am not counting on it. but if i did that would be kind of surreal in a good way.


----------



## Sacrieur

Because I have no idea.


----------



## TSVM15

School: ____ _____ College (soon to be University of ________)
Year: 2nd semester sophomore
Major: currently undeclared, was intending to go Pre-med with an English major but decided to go for English alone. Might add an International Studies/Psych minor. Planning to go for law school afterwards.

I'm currently on "probation" (my dean didn't say it though) so I'll get my credits from another local 4-year institution before re-enrolling to my current one.

I'm looking at summer courses to take so that I can occupy myself as I know waiting will only agonize my current situation. However, I'm a little anxious that I'll fall back to my bad habits which got me in probation in the first place (procrastination, cutting off communication when stressed, not asking for help when I'm in a crunch, etc.). Is there any advice you can give me?


----------



## heccy123

Rising sophomore looking to major in Chemistry with a concentration in molecular bio/biochem, with a second major in Women's Studies.


----------



## Gabriele

I have bachelor's degree in Finance and Accounting. Nowadays I am studing master's degree and working as junior accountant as well.


----------



## flames25

I just graduated with a bachelor's in Political Science. In September I will attending starting Master's Degree in Public Policy.


----------



## percon21

University of Washington (Seattle), pre-med major, and going on to be a junior.


----------



## Dragonsparks

High school Junior, I take Physic, Chemistry, Biology, History.
Can't believe I still survive to these crap so far.

Can't wait to get out of school.


----------



## nopedotavi

Soon to be a Senior.
Studying finance at Florida Atlantic.
Excited to be entering the "real world" next year when I graduate lol


----------



## kwrwade

I'm starting my junior year in the fall at Valdosta State University in Georgia. I'm majoring in Economics.


----------



## starisme

1st year in polytechnic. Im studying for Applied science diploma.
Something like 1st year in high school for other countries. But instead of 15/16, mine is 17/18.


----------



## Rainbat

I'm a computer science junior at Arizona State.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn

I'll be a freshman majoring in computer science at Cornell this fall.


----------



## MoonlitMadness

Just finished my degree in English Lit.


----------



## GiantEnemyCrab

MoonlitMadness said:


> Just finished my degree in English Lit.


Do you mind me asking what you're planning to do with your degree? I'm also studying English Lit but I have no clue what I want to do.


----------



## jessabones

Majoring in Game Design at the Art Institute


----------



## jessabones

Also majoring in Film Production.


----------



## Kat274

I'm a junior at Pepperell high school. My major is teaching as a profession. I have taken college courses on teaching, child development, child safety, and even help out in a classroom. Minor in Spanish. My colleges of choice are Mercer University, Berry College, and Shorter University. Graduate high school in 2015.


----------



## Kat274

GiantEnemyCrab said:


> Do you mind me asking what you're planning to do with your degree? I'm also studying English Lit but I have no clue what I want to do.


English Literature is one of the many fields of study that does not have an obvious career path. Entering the job market can be confusing for college graduates with English Literature degrees. However, there are many career options for English Literature graduates that take advantage of their skills and talents.

Web Writer

The Internet has a never-ending hunger for new content. Web writers answer this hunger by writing articles and providing copy for websites. The researching and writing skills learned in English Literature programs are invaluable in this type of work. Web writing work is often freelance. Freelance jobs offer great flexibility, but much less in the way of job benefits and steady pay.

Educational Publishing Editor

Educational publishers produce the books included in school curriculums. Those with English Literature degrees can put their knowledge to work working as an editor for English textbooks. Entry-level jobs in educational publishing are less glamorous. They may include fact checking books or ensuring that textbooks match specific curriculum standards for each state. However, these positions are stepping-stones to more fulfilling work.

Advertising Copywriter

The copy written for advertisements needs to be creative and catchy. English Literature graduates have written extensively as part of earning their degree. Working as an advertising copywriter means writing to suit the needs of various clients and coordinating with other advertising professionals.

Publishing Publicist

When a book is published, a publicist makes sure people know about it. A publicist or press agent for a book publisher writes the blurbs that appear on the book cover and composes press releases about the book and the author. They also contact media outlets and arrange for interviews and book signings. English literature graduates will enjoy the challenge of making new books bestsellers.

Literary Agent

A literary agent works on behalf of authors to get their books published. Literary agents look for new writing talent or they may be hired by established authors. Having a good eye for good writing that will sell is essential. English literature graduates will find their reading and analysis skills put to good use in this career. It is necessary to have good connections in the publishing world to be successful as a literary agent. Many agents start their careers at publishing houses.

Teacher/Professor

English literature degrees translate well into positions as teachers or professors. Those with literature degrees find teaching to be a great way to share their love of the written word. To teach in public schools, it is necessary to be certified as a teacher. To teach at the college level, post-graduate degrees are required.


----------



## GiantEnemyCrab

Kat274 said:


> English Literature is one of the many fields of study that does not have an obvious career path. Entering the job market can be confusing for college graduates with English Literature degrees. However, there are many career options for English Literature graduates that take advantage of their skills and talents.
> 
> Web Writer
> 
> The Internet has a never-ending hunger for new content. Web writers answer this hunger by writing articles and providing copy for websites. The researching and writing skills learned in English Literature programs are invaluable in this type of work. Web writing work is often freelance. Freelance jobs offer great flexibility, but much less in the way of job benefits and steady pay.
> 
> Educational Publishing Editor
> 
> Educational publishers produce the books included in school curriculums. Those with English Literature degrees can put their knowledge to work working as an editor for English textbooks. Entry-level jobs in educational publishing are less glamorous. They may include fact checking books or ensuring that textbooks match specific curriculum standards for each state. However, these positions are stepping-stones to more fulfilling work.
> 
> Advertising Copywriter
> 
> The copy written for advertisements needs to be creative and catchy. English Literature graduates have written extensively as part of earning their degree. Working as an advertising copywriter means writing to suit the needs of various clients and coordinating with other advertising professionals.
> 
> Publishing Publicist
> 
> When a book is published, a publicist makes sure people know about it. A publicist or press agent for a book publisher writes the blurbs that appear on the book cover and composes press releases about the book and the author. They also contact media outlets and arrange for interviews and book signings. English literature graduates will enjoy the challenge of making new books bestsellers.
> 
> Literary Agent
> 
> A literary agent works on behalf of authors to get their books published. Literary agents look for new writing talent or they may be hired by established authors. Having a good eye for good writing that will sell is essential. English literature graduates will find their reading and analysis skills put to good use in this career. It is necessary to have good connections in the publishing world to be successful as a literary agent. Many agents start their careers at publishing houses.
> 
> Teacher/Professor
> 
> English literature degrees translate well into positions as teachers or professors. Those with literature degrees find teaching to be a great way to share their love of the written word. To teach in public schools, it is necessary to be certified as a teacher. To teach at the college level, post-graduate degrees are required.


Oh thanks! Did you get that from a website? 

Well anyways, it was helpful.  I've never considered most of those careers. Most people just suggest the choice of teacher or librarian.

A literary agent sounds really interesting. Thanks a lot for the suggestions!


----------



## Arkiasis

I'm heading to my first year of College. I'm taking Civil Engineering.


----------



## SydKat

Sophomore at the University of Minnesota majoring in Geography (probably minoring in Sociology).


----------



## Kimonosan

Secondary Art Education  This will technically be my junior year, but I still have 4 more years to add on top of my Associates of Arts Teaching Degree


----------



## Blight

I should care about privacy and safety/security over the internet but...

I'm an incoming freshman at the University of Texas at Dallas. And I'm majoring in biomedical engineering.


----------



## dwonderland

I currently received my Associates in Sociology. I plan to get my Bachelors.


----------



## topramen

Cal State University of San Bernardino, transferring from junior college with a double major in Philosophy and Communication Studies.


----------



## T Studdly

Monroe Community College
Graphic Arts Major


----------



## SilentSongbird

Junior at university studying Gaming and Simulation Arts (game animation and character modelling).


----------



## Radattack

Graduated in April with BSes in Psychology and Rehabilitation Science, minor in Chinese. 

Starting a Masters in Public Health in September (and possibly adding a second Masters degree to my program, dun dun).


----------



## AceEmoKid

Freshman 
Loyola Marymount University
Animation


----------



## byzantinedreams

Going into my sophomore year: International Studies major, hoping to declare a double major in Theatre, then a triple major in Creative Writing.


----------



## Bored1993

ESU
2nd year
Biotech


----------



## Greenleaf62

I'm going into my 4th year of college. My major is Elementary Education and I have two minors: American Literature and Communication Studies.


----------



## leftnips

I'm very hesitant about this because i'm paranoid but here I go...

State University of New York at Geneseo
Major: Geophysics
Minor: Mathematics
Year: Junior

After my knee surgeries, I'm strongly considering the possibility of transferring.


----------



## bremp

Queensland University of Technology, first year studying Biology and Computer Science
probably going to transfer though


----------



## coverupeve

going to CSULB
last semester getting my BA


----------



## Raynic781

Not gonna put my school, but I'm majoring in Criminal Justice and I'm a Sophomore.


----------



## Farideh

El Paso Community College

Freshman

Finance


----------



## Primitive Fish

Yale Graduate School of Arts and Sciences
Starting a PhD program
Ecology and Evolutionary Biology


----------



## Katherine93

English Studies and Linguistics
2nd year


----------



## TheDaffodil

TheDaffodil said:


> Amazing how things change, haha.
> 
> I'm at the same place but I'm in my second year of studying sociology (AA). I don't know where I'm going in 2013...I haven't decided yet.


And now things have changed again! I graduated from Howard Community College in May with an AA in Sociology w/ High Honors. Now I'm entering as a junior at Arcadia University for a BA in Sociology. I haven't chosen a minor yet.


----------



## Vegan Queen

I'm currently a sophomore at a local community college. I'm knocking out my general studies here then I plan on transferring to the local university here to major in Environmental Science. I know... It's such a fitting major for a vegan


----------



## Learn to Fly

First semester freshman :O 
Art major, hoping to go on to a career in traditional animation...it's been my lifelong dream.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## beyouself

*Major*

My major is nursing.. I knew I always wanted to help people in some shape or form and that formed into me wanting to be a nurse.. I start my basics on Monday and plan to transfer to nursing school in two years..


----------



## Downtheroad

Weber State University
Computer Science and I'm a Junior


----------



## Orionsorbit

*major*

KU, BA in Psych, and B.S. in Behavioral Neuroscience -- at least that is the plan.


----------



## Brunette1990

3rd Year, Computer Science @ University of Chester


----------



## BeautifulRuin

junior, criminal justice


----------



## CristianNC

Freshman majoring in Computer Engineering at the University of Bucharest.


----------



## FunkyFedoras

Sophomore on a pre-vet track with a minor in Wildlife Conservation! Lots 'o science.


----------



## lost2fate

Hi I am a senior majoring in Bioinformatics at University of California San Diego


----------



## arm08139914

I'm about to start my fourth module (of six) to get my Ba. I'm studying with the Open University, and it's all online, so no classes to attend  My focus is Media Studies and Creative Writing.


----------



## Diani93

I go to Rutgers(NJ); I'm a junior and I am a biology major


----------



## pepperjackcheese

USC; Senior; Economics/ Accounting Minor


----------



## SanPan

first year!! computer science ^^


----------



## yuttayuth

Long Beach University. 
Biology
Freshman. Yeah!


----------



## Smarol

I'm studying English with an interest in Education. I went to UMUC for a while too  But now I'm transferring to a community college in America (the UMUC I went to was a campus in Italy) and then I will transfer after two more years to Western Washington University.


----------



## I am Not A serial Killer

physics


----------



## SilverSTi2013

I begin school this November, down in Houston, TX at the School of Automotive Machinists. From November until August 2014 - Engine Block Machining. From September 2014 until June 2015 - Cylinder Head Machining. Basically learn how to machine and build high-performance engines and someday work for a race team if possible.


----------



## Euripides

Majoring in History at a master's level (gotta get dat glorified library pass) and minoring in Law @ Ghent University.


----------



## Synthesis

University of Houston
Sophomore
Biotechnology with a focus in Bioinformatics


----------



## CharlieHorse

University of Southampton
3rd year
Computer Science


----------



## anon777

I'm a freshman at The University of CT majoring in elementary ed


----------



## SleepingInSickness

I'm a Junior in Cough Cough Cough Going into Marriage and Family Counseling


----------



## HappyFriday

I have no idea what I am gonna study.


----------



## lehyunsu

Third year at SMC in the Arts. And art for me includes film, music, art, graphic design, entertainment tech and a few other courses within other fields. I do not plan on graduating or transferring any time soon.


----------



## fool on the hill

I'm in Computer Information Systems. Its great so far


----------



## Laura91

I'm in my 5th year (out of 6) of pharmacy school, in the PharmD. program. Even though I always preferred English and history classes in high school, I was always curious to understand how medications really worked. (Since I have been on all sorts of meds for my anxiety since I was 6 years old)

Now I know I have the knowledge to be a pharmacist, but I really don't see how I'm going to be able to speak to doctors and patients all day...see how limiting SA can be! I don't know what i'm supposed to do!


----------



## hmweasley

I'm a sophomore in college that's double majoring in English and secondary education.


----------



## cybernaut

Just found out that I'm eligible to graduate earlier in the fall! The sooner I can get out of this hellhole the better.

Originally: Class of Spring 2015
*Now:* Class of Fall 2014!

I'm a junior majoring in International Affairs+ minoring in Spanish btw.


----------



## lisbeth

First year. English Literature.


----------



## brittanyrl

I'm a sophomore at the University of Nevada, Reno majoring in Pre-Nursing.


----------



## SaintRalph

I am a freshman at The Art Institute in Philadelphia majoring in Digital Film Production


----------



## voiceless

This is my second year at a community college. I might be transferring to Ohio State University after I get my associate's of science degree. My major will be environmental science.


----------



## TeenyBeany

just about done with my bachelors in liberal studies... next year i'll be starting my masters program with mild/moderate special education credential combo


----------



## postgradkid

I'm working on my MA in English, fourth year. Supposed to be writing my thesis now.


----------



## sillyducky

sec year med student


----------



## ashish2199

I studying computer science and engineering in India 
I am in second year 

i would love to know people from my course !!


----------



## crypticase

Sophomore and studying pharmacy, although might change that into premed or something
Official school name is MCPHS university, but it stands for Massachusetts College of Pharmacy and Health Sciences


----------



## benduggan

I'm going back to school for my final semester after taking a semester's leave, I'm excited to go back, I'm probably not going to do much there just get through classes, but it'll be good to move on in life and get a change of scene


----------



## 346322

Currently a sophomore at a community college and I am transferring off to a university next year. Gonna major in Computer Information System.


----------



## Marlee19

Sophomore at Minnesota State University with a major in marketing


----------



## Plen

crypticase said:


> Sophomore and studying pharmacy, although might change that into premed or something
> Official school name is MCPHS university, but it stands for Massachusetts College of Pharmacy and Health Sciences


I think one of my high school buddies goes there. I'm a freshman at Carnegie Mellon


----------



## shydana101

i curntly aan eighth grader at asbury middle in albertville,alabama but i'll be going to barry university in miami,florida major in architechture to become an interior desinger.


----------



## Kpierce92

Speech therapy major at a community college, thinking of transferring to a 4 year university this year or next, I have about 125 credits already..


----------



## peagreen

Stuck on STEM.


----------



## Imworried

Third and last year high school (12th grade). I started searching for a university, I'm going to do Computer Science. But I can't find a decent and affordable university, the cheaper one here goes around 15k/year.


----------



## Ammmy

Year 12 in England, \o/


----------



## Endry

Going to college next year, woohoo


----------



## Ahzuran

///


----------



## EccentricCat

I just graduated from Idaho State University with a Bachelor of Arts in Sociology and a minor in Psychology.


----------



## Tabletofloorlove

I'm a junior at a University in Cleveland, Ohio. I probably will end up being a 5th year senior. My major is in Communications Management, specializing in Mediation.


----------



## Moon Thief

Third year studying microbio.


----------



## JT501

Second year studying Political Science


----------



## merebear

I'm a freshman at Shippensburg University double majoring in Psychology and Social Work.


----------



## fredbloggs02

Philosophy, first year, Birkbeck University of London.


----------



## JennaReiko

I've just started my 5th year doing business and cooking on the side

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Matt094

Freshman starting my second semester at my local community college, I plan on transferring to Valporaisio University in the fall of 2015 to major in meteorology and hopefully graduate in 2017.


----------



## ThatQuietGirl02

Senior, Majoring in Public Health, Westminster College in Utah, Currently enrolled in 4 courses. Going for my Bachelors in Science.


----------



## a1993aron

Junior, West Chester University. Psychology major


----------



## a1993aron

merebear said:


> I'm a freshman at Shippensburg University double majoring in Psychology and Social Work.


SHIP!!!! I was getting ready to transfer there. You remind me of me lol, I used to have the same to majors


----------



## yuttayuth

*CSU Long Beach Guy*

I am a dirtbag at Cal State University, Long Beach. I am majoring in biology, specifically cellular molecular science. This is my second semester as a freshman, and I'm excited about the changes I want to implement.


----------



## yuttayuth

Ahzuran said:


> 1st year, Double Major in Enviromental Biology and Geography.
> 
> Yay for crappy career prospects!


What do you want to do, look at rocks or draw maps? (No harm intended.) You are going to be quite special one day. :yes


----------



## jennifer1105

I've been in school for forever. I am considered to be a junior majoring in Elementary Education. I have no SA when it comes to kids.


----------



## Rashomon89

3rd year of Biology (teaching course). I see many biologists here . I hope I'll specialize in botany if I ever get chance for that.


----------



## TheOwlParliament

I'm in the BSN (nursing) program at Creighton University. I'm currently a junior. I've always been anxious, but since starting college it has seriously been interfering with every aspect of my life. Just going to campus some days can cause a panic attack. I feel so out of place there.


----------



## mind0vermatter

Local community college, 2nd year. Accounting.


----------



## Farandaway674

The New School in NYC, International Affairs, Masters. Should hopefully graduate Summer 2015.


----------



## Mysteriouschic

Business first year switched from another course I did last year.


----------



## lindsayy

4th year psychology major


----------



## Aimforthestars

Sophomore at a liberal arts college studying Neuroscience/pre-med


----------



## london101

Med student :/


----------



## xPaperPlanes

^ same here


----------



## Benz88

I'm a freshman at Vincennes University. I have changed my major twice now and will change it again soon. I am currently enrolled in the Health Information Management program.


----------



## elitebutterfly

london101 said:


> Med student :/


Another one here :}


----------



## Litfan15

UC Riverside, 3rd year, English


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Bachelor of Nursing. I finish this year, as long as I don't fail anything.


----------



## holographicbutterfies

Education and Technology (I self-designed my major at a liberal arts college)


----------



## something there

North Carolina State University
Freshman
Zoology Major


----------



## JohnnyCampo

San Francisco State University Senoir. Studying film and creative writing


----------



## templar19

Kwantlen Polytechnic University, 3rd year of theoretical mathematics. Former graduate of Simon Fraser University, philosophy degree.


----------



## AshtrayHeart

Dental student


----------



## SABattle

Local CC, 1st year general ed, transferring for BSN


----------



## Higgins

A certain CUNY school (can't give myself away completely, can I?); first year, no major yet.


----------



## hailsstorm1

First year at University of Canterbury doing geography and biology.


----------



## Sintu

University of Cape Town
Masters in Information Technology (part time online conversion course)
I did undergrad in economics, statistics and maths.

I'm at a computer terminal and need to solve problems in seclusion. Interestingly, I miss people. I'm not coping that well without face time with lecturers and tutors and other students.


----------



## xlavenderx

0rchid said:


> 3rd year at McMaster University, Hamilton, Ontario (Canada!)
> 
> Majoring in Life Sciences/Biology, planning to apply to med school after I get my undergrad deg. Minoring in Business/Finance. If med school doesn't work out for me, I think I'll try to get a couple more credits to get major in business/finance, and maybe go into accounting.


XD I'm from Hamilton! Just had to comment because so cool to see that here. But right now I'm studying at Carleton university for Public Affairs and Policy Management.


----------



## skys

first year bio major, looking to apply to pa school afterwards. very anxious of rejection.


----------



## klimtiseverything

english major, comp lit minor. i dont even know what im doing tbh.


----------



## MajorGravy

currently a community college student majoring in earth sciences (geography & geology D.M.) hoping to transfer next year to a decent UC. (LA/B/SB/SC) with a couple state uni's as safety (CSUN/CalPoly/SDSU). Pray for me lol.


----------



## gauni14

3rd year graduating early with a B.A. in Global and International Studies. Possibly applying to several grad schools i.e. NYU, Georgetown, Thunderbird, etc. Difficult to get letters of rec.


----------



## mellowyellow321

I Graduated with a B.S. in Computer Science some years ago. Presently, I am in my last week in law school ( I actually finished the unit requirements a while ago). But now I have licensing exams coming up. *sigh*


----------



## mnugent406

2nd year student (aka Sophomore) student at Carroll College (Montana) majoring in Sociology with a minor in TV production


----------



## AwkwardM

I'm a first year student at Macquarie University, studying psychology


----------



## Pike Queen

I'm currently at a community college but will transfer to either USF or UT soon. I'm finishing my pre-reqs and don't have a definite major picked out yet, but I'm considering either Meteorology, Psychology, or doing something in the medical field like Surgical Assistant.


----------



## Jyang772

First year mathematics and computer science major.


----------



## cgf88

Third year Architecture BSc


----------



## marmaladegrl21

junior double majoring in Linguistics and Japanese!


----------



## Callum96

Currently studying A-level physics, chemistry and maths at college - hoping to study chemical engineering at University College London next year.


----------



## Dunban

marmaladegrl21 said:


> junior double majoring in Linguistics and Japanese!


Glad to see another linguist here


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

Last year of high school.

But hopefully I will gain direct entry to the Qualifying year of my International Studies with French major at the University of Nottingham in September, should I receive an unconditional offer from them, crossing my fingers all'll go well.


----------



## marmaladegrl21

Dunban said:


> Glad to see another linguist here


 We are a rare breed haha


----------



## KGurl

Freshman at University of Akron. I study History, and then I plan to get a masters in Library Science.


----------



## Jaymay

I graduated with a BS in Psychology a few months ago. In a few months, I'm headed off to grad school in Denver!


----------



## mayasilla

i'm an illustration major planning to graduate this fall. if i get a summer internship, ill probably graduate in the spring


----------



## PoliRay

Nursing major. I graduate December of next year.


----------



## Blueberries and Green Tea

University of ____ , School of Social Sciences , Department of Political Science and International Relations.


----------



## Introventalist

I'm a first year at UCLA with a Geography and Environmental Studies major.


----------



## lintu

I guess in English it would be called Business College. 1/4 passed, a year and a half left until I graduate.


----------



## Sai Kyae

I am 17 years old student, who is going to enter the university soon. I love to be a psychiatrist.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

I'm going into pure mathematics


----------



## hardboiled

1 year (2 semester) of English Philology with Chinese language


----------



## burningpile

PoliRay said:


> Nursing major. I graduate December of next year.


My mom and aunt are nurses and they love it*. Are you going to be a RN or LPN?


----------



## becky1324

I study Psychology at the University of West London and I am going into my second year at the end of summer


----------



## koala105

Chemical engineering.
Oh the medium of instruction in my university is English which isn't my mother tongue.


----------



## CreamCheese

I just graduated college doing pharmacy from a school in the northeast. I've been incredibly indecisive about my career choice and *might* consider biomedical engineering, nursing, or medical school in the near future if I can't find a job in my field


----------



## pandalicious

Im a senior at Appalachian State University majoring in Elementary Education


----------



## Sarah94

I'm a sophomore majoring in International Studies and minoring in German


----------



## tokkitoria

I'm earning my Bachelor's of Arts at Laurier and my Bachelor's of Education at Nippissing at the same time. I hope to get my Master's of Education after I'm done.


----------



## anonymousanxiety

UH Manoa, Junior, Philosophy/French double-major and Honors student.


----------



## Sussie

Just started University in March at the University of Sydney in March. Am currently studying a Bachelor of Economics (planning to major in Financial Economics) 
It is finals week next week eeeekk!


----------



## CajunGirl5414

I'm a computer science major at University of Louisiana - Lafayette and I'm graduating next spring


----------



## mezzoforte

Wentworth Institute of Technology
Junior
Computer Science


----------



## LadyMcQ

I'm currently taking online courses through Trident University. I have been plugging away at my degree slowly but surely over the last 9 years and if I keep it up I will be done October 2015 with a bachelor degree in business administration - management.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

__________________ State High School, last year!
I'm leaning more towards a double degree in psychology and something else for next year?


----------



## Citrine

Currently have an exercise science degree...with a little bit of physical therapy school but decided not to go that route. Switched and now trying to get a bachelors or masters in accounting.


----------



## Smugleaf

I haven't posted in here in quite a while, but I'm currently an undergraduate engineer. Will be graduating soon.


----------



## nullptr

Entering college this fall, freshman.

Rochester institute of technology,

Computer science possible minor in math, FOSS, or game dev


----------



## aryasnark

I'm in a PhD program in New York (for privacy id rather not say where because it's a small program). About to start my third and hopefully final year of classes, then I'll take comps, then write a dissertation. 

I'm not super worried about comps, but I'm gripped with fear about the dissertation. Mostly I'm terrified of getting an idea or that the topic I choose will be dumb. Also I'm a perfectionist with helps with some grad school stuff but can be detrimental as well.


----------



## mellifluous

I'm a student at York University, doing four years in Psychology (honors), and it's going to be my first year.


----------



## ByStorm

Community/3rd year I think/Physics


----------



## lethe1864

University of Washington, Senior this fall, Accounting


----------



## Slytherclaw

I'd rather not put my school here, but I'm starting at a community college this fall and majoring in computer science  I graduated high school in 2012 but took a couple years off to live in the "real world"...lol


----------



## cicerospeaks

University of California school - political science - incoming freshman


----------



## Fixxer

Community college in Campbellton, in New-Brunswick, Canada!
Studying in the social field, hopefully I can find the strength and courage to go at the university next, in the social field, which means moving out! (Social work or something similar, a bachelor) I will be starting my 2nd college year and final in that course before I choose between working immediately but I would LOVE to keep going for more schooling, working on day time (not shift work)...

Ok, that's already enough details! lol


----------



## Lovelessavenger

English


----------



## kulele

I'll be in my second year of university next year! I'm not willing to say where I go, but I study Biology.


----------



## MariLushi

I just finished my first year of Culinary Arts/Gastronomy in the Basque Country


----------



## Devilline

Soon to be a sophomore at Green River Community College; just going after my AA at the moment.


----------



## Demure

I'm going to be a first-year and will probably major in math.


----------



## Xarin

Freshman in Computer Science.


----------



## Smilin Desperado

Junior at Virginia Tech, majoring in Sociology and Law.


----------



## Crispy Taco

Third year student studying Civil Engineering at university. I'm content with my job as a drafter, but hoping to eventually go to grad school for better opportunities at promotion and earning a higher income.


----------



## lyricalbeautiful

second year of university. dance major (most likely changing it idk currently confused)


----------



## igor1701

I am on the first year of med school. It's quite nice, but the prospect of interacting with so many people, as will be required, is painful.


----------



## mezzoforte

I posted here a while ago but I'm a junior Computer Science major and I just need to complete two more classes in order to have a minor in Computer Networking.


----------



## Oblivio

Freshman 
Computer information major just until I change my mind with indecision like I do with everything
Just community college nothing special.


----------



## md0816

First-year Master in Public Health student


----------



## CasketCase

I'm going into my second year of college for my Mortuary Science degree


----------



## RZ3R0

I'm in my senior year. Close to graduation getting my Bachelors in Media Arts and Animation.


----------



## sugarcookiekate

Second year web development towards a degree in computer science/informatics.


----------



## ajwilson99

I'm a sophomore majoring in Electrical Engineering with a minor in Mathematics


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

College/Nursing/2014. Just got out of college in July with a B in Allied Health.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod

I'm in my second semester of community college, majoring in health information technology.


----------



## SeanT

majored in chillin like a bawsssss!!!!!!

nah i got sick of college so i dropped out just couldn't stand being there anymore i wasn't learning anything & i hated the course. i do want to do something film/tv related though.


----------



## KariKamiya

Undisclosed school in the Southern U.S.

I'm a sophomore Mech Engineering student, switched over after a year and a half wasted in chemistry... (no offense  ...my reasons for starting chemistry to begin with are hilarious when I think back on them.)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Psychology Major and Minor in Nutrition


----------



## vania31415

Third year of Medical Science and majoring in Biochemistry


----------



## FunkyFedoras

Junior, majoring animal sciences on a pre-vet track (which is focused on harder sciences) 
Minor in wildlife conservation.


----------



## Hoodie Allen

I'm a junior majoring in Political Science, and minoring in History.


----------



## Nitrogen

First year freshmeat majoring in biomed


----------



## nomenclature

I'm in my second semester of college, and I'm majoring in computer science with a minor in mathematics.


----------



## Learn to Fly

Jacksonville State University
2nd year (how is it 2nd year can be so much scarier than freshman year??)
Drawing major, and undecided about what i want to do with my life. i just try not to think about it, and to enjoy learning to draw better. i'd love to be an animator but i doubt it will happen. but here's hoping!


----------



## Asoup94

Jr year Civil Engineering with a minor in Renewable Energy


----------



## yellowledbetter

Junior at Texas State Uni, majoring in Political Science


----------



## tpol

Freshman at Anne Arundel Community College, majoring in Computer Information Systems


----------



## zzxm01

CasketCase said:


> I'm going into my second year of college for my Mortuary Science degree


That is most excellent.

I'm a 3rd year mechanical engineering student. Started off at premed, hated it, and worked my way around to this. I feel like I finally found my passion :]


----------



## Brownlkirs

Major in psychology at Victoria university of Wellington, New Zealand Ã¢ÂœÂŒÃ¯Â¸Â


----------



## acbica

3rd year in Fines Arts University, majoring in Painting.


----------



## Neena101

2nd Year Biomedical Science Degree.


----------



## Ape

Aerospace Engineering, here.


----------



## Silent Witness

Second year postgraduate university student focusing on my Master's of Public Health with a focus in Epidemiology. Right now I am applying to Doctoral Programmes- my target programme's main concentration is in Gerontology.


----------



## aii

*CT*

Hi
I'm a senior student in Southern Connecticut State University. Im a computer science major. Any programmer here?


----------



## Adam95

Freshman at the University of Illinois at Chicago, undeclared. I would like to do Teaching of History but I fear I won't be able to because of my anxiety


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Finally changed and made my decision to Mathematics.


----------



## Bearyfluffy

1st year in Sociology and I feel like doing something else :/


----------



## kmeowmeow

I'm a freshmen and I am taking nutrition and dietetics))


----------



## deuss

Sophomore. Biology major, minoring in Chemistry. Looking towards medical field. ^^b


----------



## Willow Sky

I'm only in year nine at the moment, but I'm planning on taking English, history, and psychology when I get to A levels.


----------



## pineapple2220

I'm a third year at the University of British Columbia studying biology.


----------



## tjacks16

Senior at Georgia Tech studying Aerospace Engineering.


----------



## musiclover55

tjacks16 said:


> Senior at Georgia Tech studying Aerospace Engineering.


Sweet! I might transfer to GA tech next fall for computer science. What's it like there?


----------



## tjacks16

musiclover55 said:


> Sweet! I might transfer to GA tech next fall for computer science. What's it like there?


I transferred in last fall (2013) and I'm happy with my decision to do so.
It's pretty cool. I can't speak for CS majors, but the AE course load is pretty intense but I enjoy what I'm learning; not so crazy with about the process of learning it though. While I'm not a big fan of Atlanta, not a big city guy I guess, the campus is pretty nice and I enjoy going to the on campus sporting events. And of course, it's one of the best academic public universities out there. So, overall, I'd recommend it.


----------



## musiclover55

tjacks16 said:


> I transferred in last fall (2013) and I'm happy with my decision to do so.
> It's pretty cool. I can't speak for CS majors, but the AE course load is pretty intense but I enjoy what I'm learning; not so crazy with about the process of learning it though. While I'm not a big fan of Atlanta, not a big city guy I guess, the campus is pretty nice and I enjoy going to the on campus sporting events. And of course, it's one of the best academic public universities out there. So, overall, I'd recommend it.


Thanks for the response 

Yeah, I heard it's a pretty tough school (especially to get into), so my back up is UGA. Hopefully either one won't be unbearable.


----------



## 8888

3rd year. Majoring in social sciences, am deciding if I want to focus on psychology or sociology.


----------



## adelaidia

Second year & I switched my major from business to early childhood education


----------



## StNaive

So many STEM majors in here! I'm majoring in English, currently considering teaching English as a foreign language, but who knows if I'll have changed my mind by the time I get my degree– especially given the anxiety factor of teaching anything, not to mention moving to another country.


----------



## atc1991

This is my first quarter as a transfer student at UC Davis. I major in political science, but I'm putting emphasis on philosophy as well because I'm trying to get into law school for constitutional law.


----------



## CarolEscobar

*Information Technology *

Hello, I'm majoring in IT in a school in South Florida.

I received my AA down here too. So this is my 5th year in post high school but I'm still pushing for my degree.. Even with these SA obstacles.


----------



## Chortle

*Computer Science*

I am a sophomore in CS at the CSM.


----------



## Sabreena

Freshman, University of Maryland College Park, Psych (undeclared)


----------



## frido

Second year at university, I'm currently studying paramedic science but thinking about switching to medical science specializing in pathology.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

I'm a junior in high school, and I still don't know what I wanna be yet. :afr


----------



## JohnS94

Freshman, at a community college, wanting to major in physics and go to graduate school to study astronomy. We'll see how that goes!


----------



## CrazyShyOne

A combined degree in Elementary & Special Education with a double concentration in English and History.

My first degree is in Science with a major in Allied Health


----------



## Dreamingdreams

High School, Sophomore, I want to do something technical yet expressive--> i really like math and art (specifically photography), so maybe something in technology? i don't know, I'll have to see


----------



## Mikko

I'm in the last year of high school (12 year) and taking science major right now (In my country, there are only two major of high school class). I'm going to university next year and take hospitality and tourism major. Planning to take dual degree in Australia for the last year, but who knows


----------



## Strawbs

I'm a junior in a university. Nursing major (which is crazy and hectic all the time with anxiety) I've gotten through a lot of my hard courses so it _should_ be smooth sailing from here


----------



## Jkraft

A few credit hours shy of being a junior at Southern Polytechnic State University majoring in mechanical engineering technology. It's been slow-going due to losing a semester in 2012 due to surgery and I lost a semester this year due to not getting my federal loan.


----------



## Rachel4Mazel3

I attend College for Creative Studies in Detroit. I study graphic design and I am a freshman second semester.


----------



## TumblrAddict

Freshman at the University of New Mexico. No major yet. My parents want me to go into law. I want to major in either sociology or ethnography, but I don't think I'd be able to find a stable job with either of those. :sigh


----------



## ilylikekanyeloveskanye

i'm attending a two-year community college, majoring in radiography.


----------



## purplepeanuts

Third year at La Trobe University getting my Bachelor of Education with a major in English.


----------



## Dragonskull

Sophomore at the University of Alabama at Birmingham. Pre-Med Neuroscience major hoping to go into the field of psychiatry


----------



## becccaa

I'm a junior in college majoring in chemistry.


----------



## dc634

University of Wisconsin-La Crosse / Freshman / Undecided (Psychology?)


----------



## elizabethc719

I'm a senior at a private university in the Chicago area and my major is psychology. My major was early childhood education until this semester. I'm planning to apply to a MSW program next spring (nerve racking.)


----------



## Evo

Third year Electrical Engineering student at Griffith University.


----------



## pudding

1st year animation student. my mom wants me 2 be an accountant though (laugh track)


----------



## troublednerd

I'm a freshman in a sort-of crowded but good public high school 
... 
it feels like everyone else here is going to some university or college, so I can't really talk about my major or anything like that, because I haven't even chosen one yet


----------



## magicmusic7

Junior in college majoring in Media and Communication and minoring in creative writing


----------



## TheLittlestAngel17

Spring semester, second year at a community college majoring in Business Communications.

As you might have seen from my intro post, my Oral Communications class is when my SA acts up most.


----------



## VisualAttraction

I go to school in Canada, currently enrolled as a psychology major. I was formerly studying music, but I realized I did not want to teach piano for the rest of my life. It was a costly decision, but I really did enjoy my time at music school.


----------



## ekaingm

Virginia Commonwealth University/3rd year/Chemistry major & Gender, Sexuality, and Women's Studies minor.


----------



## meema

A student at a 4 year university and I'm undeclared (but probably going to major in computer science). I'm technically a sophomore credits based, but if I pursue computer science I will probably have to take an extra year to graduate.


----------



## Acute

Community College Registered Nursing Program. Second year 3/4 semesters in, about halfway through this semester.


----------



## shnbwmn

Third year graphic design student at relatively small college, specialising in multimedia, although I will stay another year to also specialise in print advertising.


----------



## lalalauren

I am a 4th year Bio major at UCLA. Graduating in 3 months


----------



## PhantomAngel

I am in a four year nursing program at university.


----------



## kailynnsmom

Second year, second semester Public Health graduate student. I will be done next month.


----------



## cammy1pinzon

Um I go to a community college (grossmont college, San Diego) and I'm sorta on my second semester? I sorta skipped around. So technically I should be in my second year of college. And I want take the respiratory therapist program


----------



## Jeremiahgirl

I grad in 2014 from LU and I'm getting restless needing something to do. Thinking about getting a Masters just to do something with my mind.


----------



## magicmusic7

quietgal said:


> Rutgers University New Brunswick - 1st year grad, school of communication, information and library science.


I'm considering going there for that! What's it like?


----------



## amaesantos

Hi there, I'm currently a junior at SJSU majoring in Behavioral Science


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA

Sophomore at UCF double major electrical and computer engineering


----------



## Saleemaslam

1st year International business student at the University of Liverpool, currently in my 2nd semester but changing to 1st year Politics next year.


----------



## elenascupcake

I'm a sophomore at University of Regensburg
major: international economics


----------



## liv490

I'm a second year student at the University of Sydney, doing double degrees in Architecture and Civil Engineering.


----------



## livbrew

I go to the University of Akron. I am majoring in social work. I'm in my second year and will be graduating next year.


----------



## cc3bc

College: naz...but I am nervous about my major in nursing


----------



## Bbpuff

Starting my first semester at community college in fall.


----------



## bibio32

Entering second yr of college. English major


----------



## cybernaut

That weird moment when you go through the last five pages of this thread & notice someone at your undergrad institution. The user hasn't logged on since 2014, so it's nothing now.

-1st year graduate student @ The George Washington University.Masters Degree in Intelligence & Security Threats.


----------



## Mikko

Pelita Harapan University, about to start my 1st year, will be studying Hospitality Management.


----------



## KittenGoneWild

Computer science major. 
Technically I'm a junior but switching majors has made me somewhat of a freshmen all over again.


----------



## 3Haney

School - Hocking College
Year - 1st
Major - Heavy Equipment


----------



## kikachuck

Holy crap, I posted on this thread in 2004 and it is still going! 11 years!


----------



## UntoTheBreach

I'm going into my third year at York University as a Psychology major.


----------



## islanders

West Virginia University, 2nd year, majoring in chemical engineering. I just wanted to post in a thread from when I was eight


----------



## Monkeygirl

Cuny school of professor studies. 2nd year majoring in Disability studies.

Already have a associates in human services.


----------



## NiteCrawler

University of Iowa/
entering 3rd year/ 
Biomedical Engineering,pre-dental

I love the pre-dental stuff, and I really hate the engineering stuff. 
I really regret picking engineering.


----------



## Yuuko

First Year in some Finnish university studying geography


----------



## Ignopius

Computer Science @ Oklahoma City Community College then I will probably transfer to University of Central Oklahoma or University of Arkansas. (undecided)


----------



## Cam1

Chemistry @ University of Southern Maine.


----------



## Itta

I'm majoring in Finance&accounting


----------



## Grizzly1321

livbrew said:


> I go to the University of Akron. I am majoring in social work. I'm in my second year and will be graduating next year.


SOCIAL WORK BUDDIES! Nice, i'm in the last year of my BSW too.


----------



## Showard239

Senior at Florida Gulf Coast University HR Management Major
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NsGirl

University of _______
Major: Political Science
Year: 3


----------



## 0blank0

Southern Union State Community College
Radiographic...yikes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anitrauer1995

Otterbein University.
Creative Writing Major.
Year 3.
Debating on whether or not to go to law school after I get my Bachelor's degree.


----------



## MCHB

Millwrighting!
To much relief, I'm not the oldest person in my class. FWIW, the youngest is 17!


----------



## lmoh

Finishing off my last year at York. Majoring in Accounting.


----------



## iamhash

Electrical engineering at UC Davis.


----------



## livbrew

Grizzly1321 said:


> SOCIAL WORK BUDDIES! Nice, i'm in the last year of my BSW too.


That's awesome!! Not too many social workers with social anxiety haha


----------



## Maybee3588

I will be attending TX State University for Spring semester. I'm actually pretty nervous bc my social circle is basically non existent right now. :/


----------



## Maybee3588

My Major will be Health Information Management and I will be starting my Sophomore year.


----------



## Grizzly1321

livbrew said:


> That's awesome!! Not too many social workers with social anxiety haha


Yeah, it's a little strange, but I feel that the field needs people who have our experience...diversity and all that.:smile2:


----------



## dopamineloops

UTAR/Year 1/Mechanical Engineering


----------



## subrec

Information systems


----------



## markwalters2

Self-study, lifetime, kama sutra


----------



## nordision

Vasile Goldis University of politics and foreign languages English/German year 1.


----------



## Alretidead

i go to a community college in so cal, and im embarressed to tell me friends that i go here because they are in universities. but im majoring in Ornamental Horticulture, then transfering to a uni to get my BA in Forestry,


----------



## gregs

I've graduated with a bachelor's degree in biology with a minor in psychology. No job though.


----------



## Dull

*From South Africa*

I've just finished my final undergrad exams at The University of the Witwatersrand, Johannesburg. I studied a Bachelor of Education in Senior and FET (Further Education and Training) phases in English and Mathematics. I can teach junior and senior high school, but I have been hired to teach grades 4-7 (ages 10-13)


----------



## Bear95

I study Sociology at the University of Leeds in the UK but I am currently on exchange at the University of Copenhagen (came here in the hope that a new start would help get rid of SA but it has only made it far worse :/)


----------



## Orbiter

I wish I could study something in the field of astronomy/astrophysics.
Unfortunately I don't have what it takes to even try to attend that kind of stuff.
My skills are barely enough for dishwashing.


----------



## Orbiter

felicshagrace said:


> Southern Union State Community College
> Radiographic...yikes!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What exactly are you doing in your job field?
Sounds interesting.


----------



## 0blank0

Orbiter said:


> What exactly are you doing in your job field?
> Sounds interesting.


They do X-Rays. I'm not in the program, yet. Hopefully I'll get accepted.


----------



## Joe

Orbiter said:


> I wish I could study something in the field of astronomy/astrophysics.
> Unfortunately I don't have what it takes to even try to attend that kind of stuff.
> My skills are barely enough for dishwashing.


It sucks, I watched too much tv and played too many video games. I either want to be hyper talented enough to make those kind of things or I want to be those characters.

I have no motivation and seeing as I've had no notable talents then what the hell am I here for.


----------



## Potato Girl

criminology major here! i have no idea what im doing when i graduate either


----------



## musicfreak11

Architecture 2nd year at the university... I'm Indian


----------



## z0ellatrix

Same. I'm in my final year in graphic design and I am starting to hate everything about it. Entered naive and I thought I could make a living doing art but I was so wrong.


----------



## Just Tony

3rd year at San Jose State University. Class of 2017(Hopefully..) Computer Science major hoping to create a start up with some other cs + art students.


----------



## thebigofan

1st year in Information Technology at York University. It's going fine so far.


----------



## stannisbaratheon

Rutgers University - New Brunswick, History and Political Science. People in my high school always looked down on Rutgers so I'm struggling with finding pride in it.


----------



## spacewalker

Junior at University of NC Asheville. My major is New Media (video, animation, web design), with a concentration on video production. Minoring in Mass Communication.


----------



## pinkkawaii

stannisbaratheon said:


> Rutgers University - New Brunswick, History and Political Science. People in my high school always looked down on Rutgers so I'm struggling with finding pride in it.


We go to the same school!


----------



## naes

gregs said:


> I've graduated with a bachelor's degree in biology with a minor in psychology. No job though.


U typically go for a Phd afterwards with that major.


----------



## Ariesintrovert

General studies with a minor in science. I'm in my second year of junior college.


----------



## LeaSeydoux

*Hi*

Freshman at a community college, planning to transfer to a four year college.. I don't know where yet. I'm majoring just in Liberal Arts w/ English because, once again, I don't know what I reaally want to do as a career.


----------



## thewoolywalrus

I am a first year at a Music Conservatorium in Queensland, my major is cello performance.


----------



## MirandaButera

junior in high school (11th grade) when i get to college my major will be political science


----------



## Bargeld

I'm a PhD student in evolutionary biology at one of the University of California campuses. 

Plans after graduation: get a post-doc and aim for a tenure-track professorship, or more realistically and lucratively, data science.


----------



## Leaf247

Hello  I'm currently in my final year of school and would like to do medical science/marine biology or something of the sort when I go to uni


----------



## jidb

3rd year anthropology at the University of Toronto. Anyone else from UofT here?


----------



## May19

I'm still in high school right now, but Im going to major in biological sciences, Microbiology and Immunology to be more specific


----------



## pajarito1808

I am student of finance and international commerce, I am glad to know someone from other country that studies something similar.


----------



## Farideh

Student at University of Arizona. 4th year. Majoring in Dietetics and Chemistry.


----------



## Sharikov

I'm studying mechanical engineering in Pavia


----------



## BHBH

Just graduated medical school!


----------



## silentcase

I got accepted into bio, but switched to communication arts before my first year. Two terms later, I shifted to information systems which is my current program. I'm about to shift to math. I swear this is gonna be the last time ! Hahahaha

I'm currently on my 2nd year, 3rd term; almost on my 3rd year.


----------



## puffysnow

I started my Master's degree in Molecular Chemistry this year ^^


----------



## MoonxChild

I'm starting medical assisting school in September, and that's a 9 month program. Im also taking online classes towards my AA, and eventually want to get a PhD in psychology. Got a late start in life but I'm optimistic.


----------



## Meero

thebigofan said:


> 1st year in Information Technology at York University. It's going fine so far.


Hey I go to York university too. How do you like it so far?


----------



## masterof

Math major here.
From India.
Plan is to pursue a PhD after that.
I will be happy to know about more people on these forums who are studying math at any level!


----------



## Fangirl96

My "major" was hotel & tourism in highschool. Our highschools work a bit differently than your american ones.


----------



## KangalLover

second (last year) of CS masters. 
hopefully i can finish it by Christmas and get a real job after that.I would have been a web dev with 2 years of experience if I wasn't wasting my time with this degree.


----------



## Charlieisnotcool

I'm starting my first year of uni in september,I'll study history.


----------



## RRAAGGEE

University of the Pacific/ 2nd year/ Audiology and Speech Pathology.


----------



## CalvinCandie

3rd year, currently majoring in psychology
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vomitchan

First year in medical school


----------



## BAC

I have three semesters left of doing a Communications degree.


----------



## ysn

Civil engineering, Last year student. Pakistan


----------



## ysn

puffysnow said:


> I started my Master's degree in Molecular Chemistry this year ^^


Is master's degree worth it if your goal is to only make money and do not have any interest in the subject?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

This year, I did 4 AP level subjects - language & composition, psychology, biology, and legal studies. Next year, I'm starting a Bachelor of Arts, majoring in psychology and minoring in philosophy. ****'s gonna be lit.


----------



## Yumi

I just started my first year of studying history.


----------



## Synik86

at TAFE (a vocational college)
Just finished a diploma in photography.
gonna do the advanced diploma (equivalent to associates degree), while saving up to continue my veterinary nursing certificate.

considering that i only emerged from my 10 years of self imposed isolation 2 years ago, i think i'm doing ok...


----------



## daktarele

Pharmacy since September. 1st year of 5 total


----------



## NotTheBus

Lost_in_the_Ivy said:


> Just figured there should be a thread for basic info like this. High school people/other school included. I think it would be cool to know. Ill go first...
> 
> Im a senior at the University of Maryland, major is economics with a side track in statistics (4 courses).
> 
> Alright, looking forward to seein others info.


last year of high school of economy


----------



## DreamsofGoldandAmber

I'm a senior in Woodland Park High School. I am an online student and I have one more semester to complete until I graduate. I'm looking to attend a college where I can major in nueroscience. I am also very good at english, but i love all things having to do with how the human brain works. How we percieve the world through sensory input fascinates me. I have been known to have error in thought, but everytime i get this, i try to understand it. *same with social anxiety as well as bipolar disorder) I dream that one day, (when I'm stable enough) I can help others with various mental disorders by studying the brain in general and possibly coming up with new medications.


----------



## Unknown Trooper

Last year (fourth) in some weird specialization that blends programming and networking. I guess you could call it "IT" overall, but that would still feel awkward. The University of Bucharest is trying too hard to copy what some American universities do and the process is slow, but I can't complain since everything is well structured even as of right now.


----------



## laum0095

UK university - first year interior design and architecture


----------



## Francisca M

I just finished high school and in September I'll begin attending Law School. I'm from Portugal.


----------



## nal112

Junior at a public northeast uni. Majoring in HR/sociology.


----------



## FckChico

I'm at a Community College majoring in Engineering. Classes start today and I'm so nervous because it's a new semester, new classes, new people, and vacation is over :serious:


----------



## AffinityWing

Uni in Texas, First year, Biochemistry major!


----------



## Sapphic Galaxy

I'm a sophomore animation major at a local four year college.


----------



## Leaf247

Australian uni, doing Nursing (3 yr course). It's fun and I've sort of made some friends but it feels really lonely tbh - there aren't any close friends outside of class and I rarely share more than one class with those I know.


----------



## Cam1

I've posted on this thread so many times over the years because I've been to three different colleges now, and have had 4 different majors. I've now decided to go the technical route and am in an electrical engineering technologies program at Southern Maine Community College. It's a good combination of using your mind and working with your hands which I really like, and the job placement rate after graduation is really high. For the first time I feel like I'll actually stick with a program, love it so far.


----------



## cybernaut

^ Yes, I have so many posts in this thing too. I also am on Year 3 of ny Masters due to changing my field to a Cyber Security. I like it so far and will graduate this spring.

I will not lie....cyber security also makes me happy in terms of job prospects and high demand. At first, I was pursuing 'purely' Global Politics/International Relations. But, you seem to need a lot of connections in that to be successful job prospect wise, sadly. Then, I can still take on a Cyber Security career overseas if I wish (something Im pushing for).

Good that you like your field too.



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ : Tapatalk


----------



## HeavenlyFire

In my first year of Cyber Security and Digital Forensics. Really like it and I managed to make some friends


----------



## jelota

i'm a sophomore at a 4 year uni in MA majoring in film studies


----------



## NOAHthePIANIST

Tarleton state univeristy, Mechanical engineering technology, freshman.


----------



## Tytonidae

I am a 3rd-year philosophy major at a university in New Orleans. If all goes well, I'll be applying to experimental psychology grad programs next year.


----------



## Pipestream

Major in Japanese language and culture, minor in translation studies. Currently doing a Master's in Japanese language and culture. Dunno if I will (want to) graduate though.


----------



## notBlair

Biology major / philosophy minor @ Cornell.


----------



## Bearyfluffy

Langara college, no idea what I'm gonna do. Currently taking French and Chinese.


----------



## dragneel803

I'm a second year Aerospace engineer. I haven't really taken any major classes, but after a physics midterm I'm starting to question my selected major. I hope it's only a temporary feeling though.


----------



## Eyoga888

Lost_in_the_Ivy said:


> Just figured there should be a thread for basic info like this. High school people/other school included. I think it would be cool to know. Ill go first...
> 
> Im a senior at the University of Maryland, major is economics with a side track in statistics (4 courses).
> 
> Alright, looking forward to seein others info.


Final year (year 3)
Bsc Psychology and Criminology.


----------



## Sunb0urn

Computer Science at mystery university.


----------



## UncreativeUsername

I'm a first-year computer science student at UMass Amherst


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Second year Psychological Science / Philosophy


----------



## Sumabala

I'm currently studying Southeast Asian Studies and Ethnology.


----------



## Kcnca

I am a Junior (soon to be Senior) at UC Davis studying Global Disease Biology


----------



## christmascookie

I've attended community college on and off for the last four years, changed majors a couple of times, kept going back to school when the occasional odd job is over, after last year though, I'm now deciding on working for a library tech certificate so that I can find work right away. 

I still like to continue schooling after getting my certificate, though I rather be in a different place than where I live right now.


----------



## keysley

Indiana University
Graduated 2 years ago
Marketing


----------



## bipolar92

I just went to community college because my plan was to get an AA degree. There weren't any majors in mind but I did lean towards something in Accounting or weather. Too much higher level though nor did I ever do my homework or study, I only went cause I thought that was what I supposed to do. I tried hvac training but professor said I didn't have knack for it. So I've given up on school all together. Only earned like 2 credits over 5 years and like 20 classes. Failed nearly everything...


----------



## 65438455

University of Melbourne / 2017-2020 (Then hopefully honours)/Actuarial Studies & statistics and stochastic processes


----------



## Greys0n

I have degree in computer science and soon going to Business school admission. I want to get my second degree in Europe, particularly in Amsterdam. With MBA degree I will have more career prospects. So for now I need to study hard and prepare to finals.


----------



## gentlefern

I'm a third year student, but at community college. Recently changed my major from psychology to music. I would have done it sooner but I lacked the confidence as music as a major requires you to network a lot, and perform as well. I'm enjoying it so far though, I feel like I'm motivated to do well for the first time in my college career.


----------



## niconico

I'm studying Health Sciences at McMaster University, specializing in child health. Going into fifth year in the Fall (It's a four-year program but I had to take a semester off for mental health reasons). 

Hoping to become a paediatric occupational therapist so I'll be applying to OT programs soon!


----------



## Nekobasu

I am about to do a 2 year welding program, and a 2 year automotive tech program. I actually have a ton of college credits from my past, I just never finished anything. Now, I am wanting to do welding and automotive mostly because I kind of have this pipe dream, of running a custom shop, working on cars, bikes etc. I might as well go for it, you only live once.


----------



## cybernaut

NiTech said:


> ^ Yes, I have so many posts in this thing too. I also am on Year 3 of ny Masters due to changing my field to a Cyber Security. I like it so far and will graduate this spring.
> 
> I will not lie....cyber security also makes me happy in terms of job prospects and high demand.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ : Tapatalk


No regrets about changing to cybersecurity. Wish I figured this sh>t out when I was a bit younger. But thankfully, cybersecurity is quite a new discipline. There wasnt even a cybersecurity major when I attended my uni from 2011-2015 to be honest. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## smoothlinghs

I have been studying this and that :grin2:


----------



## penguinbeak

I'm in post-secondary and the subjects I'm studying are A-level Maths, A-level English, Intermediate Computer studies, Intermediate Psychology and Intermediate Sociology. I hope to change my subjects to A-Level History, A-level English, Intermediate Maths, Intermediate Sociology and Intermediate Psychology because I absolutely hate computer and I suck at maths( but we still need a science subject). If I manage to make it to university I think I'll either study English, History or Sociology.


----------



## Dai Evans

I haven't started yet but i'm starting my psychology degree this year  and I got there by taking a chance and stepping outside of my anxiety for a second and just applying. Yay me!


----------



## Tealing

Dai Evans said:


> I haven't started yet but i'm starting my psychology degree this year  and I got there by taking a chance and stepping outside of my anxiety for a second and just applying. Yay me!


 :yay Go you!

Second year of university in Biology, hoping to work in conservation one day.


----------



## Embem04

I'm majoring in computer science at Northeastern State University. I'm only in my second year so still doing the basics and what not. I'm very excited to do work that correlates to my major next year though, until then I'm pretty bored.


----------

